# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ismail Kadare

## King_Arthur

Ismail Kadare lindi më 1936 në Gjirokastër, ku përfundoi edhe arsimin e mesëm; më 1958 mbaroi degën e gjuhës e të letërsisë në Universitetin e Tiranës. Më pas shkoi në Moskë me studime për dy vjet në Institutin "Gorki". Është poet dhe prozator, dhe një nga përfaqësuesit më të shquar të letërsisë shqiptare.

Rrugën e krijimtarisë letrare e nisi si poet që në vitet e gjimnazit, por u bë i njohur sidomos me vëllimin 'Shekulli im' (1961), që u pasua nga vëllimet e tjera poetike, si: 'Përse mendohen këto male' (1964), 'Motive me diell' (1968) dhe 'Koha' (1976). Vepra më e shquar poetike e Kadaresë është poema liriko-epike 'Përse mendohen këto male' (1964) një pasqyrim i përgjithësuar artistik i rrugës dhe fatit historik të popullit shqiptar dhe të Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë. Vepra poetike e Ismail Kadaresë shquhet për idetë e thella dhe për figuracionin e pasur e origjinal; rol me rëndësi për pasurimin e poezisë shqiptare.

Në fushën e prozës, Ismail Kadare ka lëvruar tregimin, novelën dhe romanin. Prozën e tij e karakterizojnë përgjithësimet e gjëra historiko-filozofike, subjekti i ngjeshur dhe mendimi i thellë i shprehur shpesh me anë të parabolës, mbi bazën e asociacionit apo të analogjive historike. Ideja e romanit 'Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur' (1964) është shpirti liridashës i popullit shqiptar. Temën e shpirtit të pamposhtur të shqiptarëve nëpër shekuj autori e trajtoi edhe në romanin 'Kështjella' (1975). Në romanin 'Kronikë në gur' (1970) Kadare kritikoi psikologjinë provinciale dhe traditat prapanike. Probleme të rëndësishme të historisë janë trajtuar edhe në përmbledhjet me tregime e novela 'Emblema e dikurshme' (1977), 'Ura me tri harqe' (1978) dhe 'Gjakftohtësia' (1980). E veçanta e talentit të Ismail Kadaresë shfaqet sidomos në trajtimin, nga një këndvështrim i ri, i temës historike dhe në tingëllimin e mprehtë aktual që është i aftë t'i japë asaj. Një nga krijimet më të shquara të Ismail Kadaresë dhe të të gjithë letërsisë së re shqiptare është romani 'Dimri i madh' (1977). Veprat më të mira të Ismail Kadaresë janë përkthyer në shumë gjuhë të botës dhe janë pritur shumë mirë nga publiku lexues.



*Lista e veprave të përkthyera*

Frymëzime djaloshare - 1954 
Shekulli im - (1961) 
Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur - roman- 1963 
Përse mendohen këto male - 1964 
Dasma - 1968 
Motive me diell - (1968) 
Kështjella - roman - 1970 
Kronikë në gur - roman - 1971 
Koha (1976) 
Dimri i madh - roman - 1977 
Ura me tri harqe - 1978 
Prilli i thyer - 1980 
Gjakftohësia - përmbledhje novelash - 1980 
Koha e shkrimeve - 1986 
Koncert në fund të dimrit - 1988 
Vepra Letrare - 1981-1989 
Dosja H - 1990 
Piramida - 1992 
Shqipëri - 1995 
Pallati i ëndërrave - 1996 
Dialog me Alain Bosquet - 1996 
Spiritus - roman- 1996 
Kushëriri i engjëjve - ese- 1997 
Poezi - 1997 
Kombi shqiptar në prag të mijëvjeçarit të tretë - ese- 1998 
Tri këngë zie për Kosovën - triptik - 1998 
Ikja e shtërgut - tregim - 1999 
Qorrfermani - roman - 1999 
Vjedhja e gjumit mbretëror - tregime - 1999 
Ra ky mort e u pamë - ditar për Kosovën, artikuj, letra - 2000 
Kohë barbare (Nga Shqipëria në Kosovë) - biseda - 2000 
Breznitë e Hankonatëve - 2000 
Bisedë përmes hekurash - 2000 
Elegji për Kosovën - 2000 
Lulet e ftohta të marsit - roman - 2000 
Unaza në kthetra - 2001 
Eskili, ky humbës i madh - 2001 
Qyteti pa reklama - roman - 2001 
Jeta, loja dhe vdekja e Lul Mazrekut - roman - 2002 
Pasardhësi - roman - 2004 
Identiteti europian i shqiptarëve - 2006 
Hamleti, princi i vështirë - Sprovë - 2006

----------


## King_Arthur

Debati:  Kadare - Qosja


Debati Kadare - Qose, është një epitet për shkëmbimin e gjatë disamujor të akuzave dhe kundërakuzave në planin moral, intelektual dhe politik mes shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare dhe akademikut Rexhep Qosja mbi "Identitetin Kombëtar të Shqiptarëve". Debati nisi nga një "sprovë", një libërth i Kadaresë që arsyetonte rreth Identitetit Kombëtar të Shqiptarëve. Ndonëse nuk pati ndonjë arsye konkrete dhe se gjuha e përdorur nga Kadare ishte shumë e butë, Qosja iu përgjigj me një seri shkrimesh në gazetën Shqip të Tiranës duke e akuzuar shkrimtarin për rracizëm ndaj muslimanëve shqiptarë dhe muslimanëve në tërësi. Pas kësaj vijuan akuzat për pandershmëri, për konformitet përballë rregjimeve etj.

Debati Kadare-Qose u shoqërua në të njejtën kohë nga rigjallërimi i diskutimit publik mbi rolin e Kadaresë në persekutimin e ish- të dashurit të vajzës së saj gjatë kohës së rregjimit politik, ku kryesisht për arsye tregtare, media e Tiranës u nda në mbështetëse të Kadaresë dhe sulmuese të saj. Për rrjedhim, TV Klan, gazetat Shekulli e Korrieri, mbështetën shkrimtarin. Pozicioni i TV Klan u kondicionua nga pragmatizmi komercial, pra Kadare dha intervistën ekskluzive të sqarimit në këtë televizion. Për rrjedhojë, Gazeta Shqip, Gazeta Shqiptare dhe Top Channel, zunë pjesën anti-kadare të tregut të medias.

Gjatë intervistave të mëvona, Kadare kërkoi falje në një farë mënyre për deklaratat e tij për “identitetin europiano-kristian të shqiptarëve”, duke thënë se kur i pati propozuar Ramiz Alisë rihapjen e kishave, nuk e kishte menduar se Islami do të vazhdonte të ekzistonte në Shqipëri pas rënies së komunizmit.

----------


## King_Arthur

*Ismail Kadare: Pse më sulmojnë*  

INTERVISTA Shkrimtari i njohur, në një intervistë për emisionin “Opinion” përballë gazetarit Blendi Fevziu, shpjegon për herë të parë debatin me Rexhep Qosen dhe Kristo Frashërin. Qëndrimi i tij për komunizmin e Enver Hoxhën, deklaratat e Paskal Milos dhe marrëdhëniet me Dritëro Agollin e Besnik Mustafajn, si dhe çështja e Janulla Rrapit 

Zoti Kadare, u bë pothuajse një muaj që mediat shqiptare kanë patur në qendër të vëmendjes një debat që lidhet me ju dhe që ka nisur fillimisht me qëndrimin ndaj hapjes së dosjeve, figurës së Enver Hoxhës dhe më pas me një problem që familja juaj ka patur në fillim të viteve ’80 me një familje tjetër në Tiranë, familjen Rapi. Si e keni përcjellë këtë fushatë? 

“Unë mendoj se nuk ka shkrimtar normal në botë që do të jetë në qendër të vëmendjes për gjëra të tilla. Shkrimtarët, po, mund të jenë në qendër të vëmendjes kur botojnë një libër, kur ka diskutim për të, qoftë mendime të ndryshme qoftë dhe kur atij nuk i pëlqejnë, por që të jetë në qendër të vëmendjes për marrëzira, për fantazira, për përralla, për shpifje, për deformime, sigurisht që nuk i pëlqen askujt. Megjithatë, unë nuk jam i imunizuar nga kjo, herë pas herë kam qenë objekt i sulmeve, fushatave, gjysmë-fushatave, gjysmë të hapura, gjysmë të fshehta kështu që e kam përcjellë dhe këtë herë. Kjo ka qenë më e forta nga të gjitha…” 

Më e forta nga të gjithë fushatat? 

“Më e ulëta do të thosha, më e pamoralshmja nga të gjitha, dhe e kam përcjellë, nuk mund të them me shpërfillje, kurrsesi, por jo dhe në mënyrë tragjike, siç mund ta mendojë ndokush, sepse në thelbin e saj, kishte një mashtrim të madh, dhe asgjë tjetër. Kur njeriu e di si është e vërteta, dhe e ka ndërgjegjen e qetë, trazimi është i sipërfaqshëm.” 

Shpresoj që në vijim të intervistës t’ju pyes me hollësi për të gjitha këto… 

“Patjetër. Shkrimtari është njeri publik, dhe e ka detyrë, kur lexuesit e tij, kur publiku, do të dijë, ta sqarojë. Unë jam kundër asaj që thonë se: “po ç’merresh me këto gjëra, me këto poshtërsi, me këto meskinitete”. Njeriu duhet të sqarojë, derisa je njeri publik ke disa detyrime publike.” 

Doja t’ju bëja një pyetje që nuk ka lidhje me thelbin. A është e mundur realisht që të sqarohen probleme të tilla? 

“Është e mundur. Është e mundur kur nuk ka imoralitet, kur nuk ka dinakëri, dhe kur ka një nivel qytetar të shtypit dhe të opinionit që qëndron mbi mesataren. Kurse në një atmosferë të ndotur moralisht, duken të vështira, por dhe në këtë rast, kjo gjë duket e mundur.” 

Si shpjegohet atëherë që në Shqipëri nuk arrihet të sqarohen probleme thelbësore prej kohësh? 

“Sepse Shqipëria nuk ka traditë demokratike. Nuk ka traditën e të folurit shoqëror. Shqiptarët nuk dallohen për kurajo civile. Trimëria shqiptare është një trimëri e veçantë ballkanase dhe shqiptare, me pak traditë civile. Dmth është shprehur trimëria shqiptare, e pranojmë se populli ynë nuk është popull frikacak, se ka disa popuj që nuk i përballojnë dot ndeshjet me vështirësitë, ka popuj që kanë ulur kokën, që ulin kokën...” 

Pse thoni që nuk kemi kurajo civile? 

“Përsa i përket kurajos civile, Shqipëria ka traditë shumë të pakët, se nëqoftëse kemi jetuar pesë shekujt në një shtet totalitar, pushtues, koncepti i trimërisë është grumbulluar tek koncepti i lirisë. Lirisë si të thuash në kuptimin kombëtar, patriotik, por duke bërë një jetë të pakët civile, qytetëruese, ende ajo nuk është përpunuar me mekanizmat e jetës shoqërore dhe institucionale, ne kemi pasur një periudhë të shkurtër, ajo që quhet republika e parë, pastaj mbretëria, dhe pastaj erdhi diktatura komuniste, dhe liritë civile, jeta civile u zhduk përsëri, për arsye të tjera, nuk është më pushtimi otoman, por është një gjë ndoshta dhe më e rrezikshme për jetën civile.” 

Që ishte? 

“Ishte regjimi komunist. U shuan të gjitha institucionet civile.” 

Si vjen jehona e shtypit dhe debatit të shoqërisë shqiptare, deri tek ju, në Paris? 

“Është shumë e lehtë. Përpara ndoshta nuk do të vinte, por ...” 

Jo thjesht si kanale, por a vjen e përthyer, e shumëfishuar, më alarmante sesa është? 

“Çdo shkrimtar ka një mekanizëm për të kapur atë gjë që është më thelbësore, hyn në mjeshtërinë e tij, hyn në teknologjinë e krijimit, të dijë të kapë atë çka është thelbësore, dhe atë që është e dorës së dytë, të tretë dhe çka është krejt kot, kashtë. Unë besoj se herë pas herë, ky mekanizëm funksionon. Edhe në këtë rast.” 

Zoti Kadare, do doja, përpara se t’ju pyes për atë që quhet çështja e Janulla Rrapit, dhe që ka patur shumë debat në shtyp, të shkoja një hap më përpara, aty ku nisi debati. Në një intervistë që i keni dhënë VOA, shërbimit shqiptar, ju u shprehët, pa ekuivok, për hapjen e dosjeve të ish-sigurimit të shtetit. A mund të ma riformuloni për shikuesit tanë, idenë që keni dhe që keni pasur për hapjen e dosjeve. Ç’konceptoni ju me hapje dosjesh, dhe ç’domethënë të hapen dosjet e ish-Sigurimit? 

“Vetë fjala dosje dhe hapje dosjesh në Shqipëri ka filluar të deformohet, kuptohet në mënyra të ndryshme. Pak a shumë ideja ime ka qenë kjo, është një ide e vjetër, kam thënë, duhet të hapen arkivat e fshehta; e kam formuluar kështu, të dalë e vërteta. Një shtet, një vend, një komb, një ndërgjegje kombëtare nuk mund të funksionojë normalisht në qoftë se mban xhepa të errët brenda saj. Unë e kam thënë në disa esse të miat, se në qoftë se kemi qytetërim grek, kyçi ku ai filloi ishte se Greqia hapi një xhep për një krim që kishte bërë, dmth asnjë popull s’mund të fshehë, asnjë shtet, asnjë administratë nëse është e përlyer në krim. Dhe shoqëria shqiptare e të gjithë shoqëritë që kanë qenë komuniste duhet ta bëjnë këtë proces dhe për çudi erdhi tashi vonë, u përtërit kjo gjë nga Këshilli i Europës. Ai ia kërkoi vendeve ish-komuniste ta bëjnë këtë proces, ose ta kryejnë gjer në fund. Procesi nuk është kryer, Shqipëria është e fundit. Unë nuk kam dashur as të marr flamurin, as të dallohem, as të spekuloj me këtë, unë nuk kam kohë, unë jam shkrimtar, e kam mendjen kryesisht tek vepra ime. Kur më është kërkuar një mendim e kam dhënë, kur nuk më është kërkuar nuk kam marrë iniciativë. Kjo ka qenë një intervistë e “Zërit të Amerikës”, që ndoshta nuk do të hapej fare me emrin tim, nëse një ditë nuk do më merrnin në telefon dhe të më kërkonin mendim.” 

Gjithsesi, pse ju keni kërkuar vazhdimisht që hapja e dosjeve të jetë një lloj katarsisi? 

“Unë nuk mund ta konceptoj një shoqëri demokratike, një shoqëri që del nga një gjendje post-diktatoriale, të mos e bëjë këtë. Gjermania nuk mund të ishte kurrsesi ajo që është sot në qoftë se nuk do ta bënte këtë proces. Asnjë shtet, asnjë popull, asnjë komb, nuk mund t’i shpëtojë kësaj, është qëndrimi normal, si të thuash, shëndeti normal, nuk është luks kjo gjë, kjo është e detyrueshme që të bëhet.” 

A do ta ndyjë në rast hapjeje shoqërinë shqiptare kjo gjë? 

“Pikërisht, më lejoni t’u përgjigjem për këtë. Për këtë arsye nuk kam dashur të marr kurrsesi asnjë flamur në këtë proces. E kam quajtur, në “Zërin e Amerikës”, po marr të fundit, proces jo i gëzueshëm, kam theksuar që është i vështirë, kam theksuar që nuk duhet abuzuar me të, kam theksuar që ushtria, armata, e atyre që quhen denoncues, ose spiuna, informatorë është një armatë e pikëllueshme, një pjesë e së cilës kanë një tragjedi të madhe brenda saj, dhe ne nuk mundet në mënyrë çnjerëzore…” 

Ç’tragjedi? 

“Tragjedia është sepse rekrutimi i tyre ka qenë një dramë më vete. Midis tyre ka fatkëqinj, midis tyre ka njerëz që kanë rënë në kurth në mënyrat më djallëzore që përdoreshin në diktaturë, midis tyre madje ka kundërshtarë të shtetit, që janë kapur si kundërshtarë dhe u kanë dhënë këtë alternativë, ose të na informosh ose të bëra gjëmën, me fëmijët, me vajzën, me djalin, me gruan. Në burgje janë bërë rekrutime, në torturë disa herë. Dmth si mundet ne t’i vëmë këta, prandaj unë kam propozuar këtë për këtë arsye…” 

Hapja e dosjeve a mund të bëjë që ata të ridënohen moralisht? 

“Jo. Prandaj unë kam propozuar që njerëzit e thjeshtë që janë 90 përqind e kësaj armate, të mos preken. Unë e kam përcaktuar, mendimi është im, të mos preken kurrsesi, sepse popullit shqiptar do t’i shkaktohet kjo vuajtje e re, shpesh herë krejt e padrejtë. Sepse, më falni, të hap parantezën, kam theksuar se janë fajtorë dyfish se këta rekrutuesit, janë fajtorë të gjithë nomenklatura që nuk janë spiunë, por ata mund të fërkojë duart tani: “hë ua hodhëm këtyre”. Është fajtore kupola e lartë komuniste, kryekriminelët. Ata duhet të përgjigjen në radhë të parë dhe jo këta. 

Tani mendimi im se ku duhet të hapeshin dosjet. Të hapeshin dosjet e atyre njerëzve që me grykësi, pasi kanë bërë këtë gjë, duan prapë të bëjnë karrierë politike, duan të futen në Kuvend, të futen në qeveri, duan të drejtojnë mediat, duan të drejtojnë opinionin publik. Këta tahmaqarë, këta grykës nuk meritojnë më mëshirën tonë, dhe këta janë disa qindra, nuk e di sa mund të bëhen, maksimumi një mijë, dy mijë, s’ka më tepër. Të kufizohet vetëm tek këta kam thënë, gjithmonë.”

----------


## King_Arthur

Përsëri arrijmë në një lloj kontradikte zoti Kadare, sepse ndërkohë që nga Parlamenti, nga institucionet largohen këta persona, ose persona publike që kanë qenë bashkëpunëtorë të Sigurimit, mund të mbeten në këto institucione, pavarësisht se cilat do të jenë institucionet, persekutorë të tyre, punonjës të sigurimit, shefa që i kanë bërë këta bashkëpunëtorë 

Prandaj thashë që kjo është një fazë, një proces, një operacion kirurgjikal nga njëra anë, që ka dhe anën tjetër. Kjo duhet të shoqërohet me një spastrim, jashtë atyre që quhen dosje. Në vendet ish-komuniste kemi një përvojë, nuk ka pse të hiqemi sikur jemi përpara një problemi të pazgjidhshëm, përpara një enigme, jo. Ka përvojë gjermane, hungareze, çeke, e kanë bërë, ska ndonjë çudi të madhe këtu, nuk e ka bërë Rusia fare, por e kanë bërë të tjerë. Nuk ka patur tragjedi fare. Janë hequr në Gjermani, kujtoj, brenda një dite, një pastrimi të dytë, 13 mijë mësues. U duk sikur u përmbys bota, jo, aspak. Unë sjam që të hiqen mësuesit, por Gjermani e gjykoi kështu, sepse ishte shumë e keqe, siç duket e kaluara e tyre me nazizmin. Nuk bëhet hataja. Unë jam kundër kësaj, kundër këtij revanshi, nuk ka nevojë për të, kurse për nivele të tjera, drejtora të rëndësishëm, zv/ministra, përfaqësues të jetës publike, nuk kanë nevojë të jenë, nuk ka nevojë populli shqiptar për ta. 

Ju po flisni për një lloj dosjesh, për ato që lidhen me bashkëpunëtorët e Sigurimit të Shtetit 

Jo, unë fola tani jashtë... 

Dakord, por sistemi komunist ka patur një sistem të shumëfishuar të dosjeve, kanë qenë dosjet e kuadrit, kanë qenë dosjet e lagjeve dhe të fronteve, kanë qenë dosjet e qendrave të punës, ju keni qenë në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve, padyshim që ka patur dosje të denoncimeve të shkrimtarëve? 

Po, dhe është zhdukur komplet. 

Si është zhdukur? 

Arkivi i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve është zhdukur. Është djegur. 

Ka qenë i rëndësishëm si arkiv? 

Mendoj se po, sepse atje janë të arshivuara të gjitha mbledhjet e kryesisë ku ka pasë shpesh herë debate, dënime dhe atje ka qenë e vërteta se cqëndrim kanë mbajtur... 

A jeni i sigurt se është zhdukur ky arkiv? 

Deri tani sgjendet asgjëkundi, asgjë. Kështu thonë të gjithë, unë e kam besuar. E kam lexuar në shtyp. Arkivi është djegur. 

Gjithsesi, si do veproni me këto dosje të tjera që duket se nuk janë aq të rëndësishme, por që shprehin mënyrën e funksionimit të një diktature? 

Jo, këto janë të rëndësishme shumë. Prandaj e kam thënë gjithmonë, në kupolën më të lartë, dënimi duhet të jetë më i ashpër, duke zbritur sipas përgjegjësisë. Nuk është e pamundur, se disa thonë, nuk gjejmë dot emrat e spiunëve, nuk gjejmë ato, nuk gjejmë këto. Po tjera mor zotëri, ti ke emrat e gjithë anëtarëve të Komitetit Qendror, Byrosë Politike, karrierës së tyre, të shefave të kuadrit, që kanë qenë tmerri i Shqipërisë. Nuk i nget njeri, fërkojnë duart tani, se shefat e kuadrit kanë qenë ndër rekrutuesit kryesorë disa herë. Thonë se ka patur një polici të fshehtë, krejt speciale, që është e pazbuluar ende që drejtohej nga pjesa më e lartë e kupolës së Komitetit Qendror, nuk e di sa është e vërtetë. Por unë e besoj. 

Zoti Kadare, në rast hapjesh, në rast se shoqëria shqiptare do të merrte një vendim për ti hapur këto dosje, ju personalisht do të kishit frikë nga kjo hapje? 

Absolutisht jo. Unë po ju them, sepse ra fjala tani në qendër të kësaj fushate, që u hap tani kundër meje dhe kundër vajzës sime. Unë nuk dua tani të abuzoj me sentimentet prindërore 

E kam fjalën në një tjetër lloj sikleti. Disa ditë më parë, Rexhep Qosja, një kolegu juaj në Kosovë është shprehur se tani vonë ka mësuar se ju keni denoncuar disa drejtues komunistë të kohës, sic ishin Todi Lubonja, Fadil Paçrami etj. Pra a jeni marrë me denigrimin e shkrimtarëve të tjerë, pa përmendur rastin e Bilal Xhaferrit etj? 

Absolutisht jo. Përkundrazi, hapja e tyre do të heqë këtë mjegull mashtruese. Dhe unë kur kam ngulur këmbë, ka qenë dhe arsye private vec të tjerash, se këto thashetheme qarkullojnë kudo. Çdo sistem komunist ka patur një drejtori të veçantë për diskretitimin e personaliteteve. Në Shqipëri, kjo mesa duket vazhdon. Nuk është e organizuar dhe e strukturuar, po degët e saj vazhdojnë kudo të diskretitojnë. Rusia sovjetike arriti kaq larg, sa arriti të diskretitojë shkrimtarë perëndimorë, arriti deri në Amerikë, për shembull Dos Pasos përmendet si shembull se si KGB-ja i organizoi një diskretitim edhe në Amerikë. Arriti me njerëzit e saj. Po e mbyll parantezën. Unë jo vetëm që nuk kam frikë, por është e kundërta, sepse e kam thënë dhe herë tjetër në një intervistë, që në ka gjë për të cilën jam krenar në jetën time, është që në një mijë vjet të kërkohet, në një mijë arkiva, nuk do të gjenden kurrë dy rreshta të miat ku të kërkohet dënimi i dikujt, kurrë. Dhe kanë kërkuar mos kujtoni, këto 15 vjet, si minj janë shpërndarë kudo, kjo strukturë që punon kundër meje. Por nuk kanë për të gjetur. 

Tani po kthehem tek deklarata e Qoses. Deklarata është më e shëmtuar se sa thatë ju. 

Nuk gjendet asnjë letër ku të keni shprehur qoftë dhe një konsideratë negative ndaj një shkrimtari të caktuar? 

Konsideratat negative i kam shprehur në shtyp ose... 

Flas në dokumente konfidencialë? 

Mund të kem kujtuar në ndonjë letër, që zotërinj, juve mua më bëni po ato kritika që vetë ia keni bërë një shkrimtari që tani ndodhet në burg, dhe quhet armik i partisë, ose që mi ka bërë ai mua. Ja kaq. 

Tju them dhe diçka. Lidhur me këtë deklaratën e Qoses që thatë ju. Ajo është më e keqe nga ajo që thatë ju. Ai thotë: Kam lexuar në shtypin shqiptar letrën që Ismail Kadare i ka dërguar shefit të sigurimit shqiptar për dënimin e Fadil Pacramit dhe Todi Lubonjës. Mor zotëri, ku e paske parë ti këtë letër? 

Ekziston? 

Absolutisht sekziston. Është një mashtrim nga më të ndyrët. Dmth, unë jam mësuar tashmë me mashtrime, por deri këtu nuk kisha parë mashtrim të tillë. E keni parë ju në shtypin shqiptar të botohet ndonjë letër e tillë? Si mund të ekzistojë? E keni parë ju? Ju jeni dhe gazetar i njohur. Ku e keni parë, se ai thotë që e kam parë në shtypin shqiptar. Mor, ku e pe mor mashtrues, ti thuash, ku? Dhe Gazeta Shqiptare që e boton intervistën nuk ka verifikim për një gjë të tillë, more keni parë gjëkundi ndonjë vepër të tillë?, ose ai televizioni që e jep si scoop gjithë ditën. Ku e paskan parë këtë? Ku ekziston kjo? Hajde të thotë se e di unë nga burime sekrete, do dalë. Po ai thotë e pashë në shtypin shqiptar. Todi Lubonja ka shkruar dy libra më pas për dënimin e tij, ku denoncon me dhjetëra njerëz, dhe Todi ka qenë natyrë e ashpër, nuk është nga ata që falin kollaj dhe ka faqet më të admirueshme për mua atje.

----------


## King_Arthur

Çraporte keni pasur me të pas dënimit? 

Raporte krejtësisht miqësore, si më përpara. 

A keni marrë pjesë direkt, ose indirekt, ndoshta dhe pa dashje në persekutimin e ndonjë shkrimtari? 

Asnjë. Bllofi i Bilal Xhaferrit është mashtrim e gjitha. Bilal Xhaferri në një mbledhje është ngritur me dy fjalë dhe më ka kritikuar mua, se unë nxij realitetin socialist, nxij gruan shqiptare dhe klasën punëtore shqiptare, më ka akuzuar se po sjell metoda dekadente, revizioniste në letërsinë shqiptare dhe e ka ndërprerë Fadil Paçrami, duke i thënë mos je ti që do na mësosh neve si të jemi komuniste. Tani thonë të tjerët, ne nuk e dëgjuam mirë çfarë tha, se është e turpshme kritika që më bëri ky, gjoja i djathtë, dhe thonë, nuk dëgjuam mirë, po rëndësi ka që u kritikua Kadareja. More qen bir qeni, pse paska rëndësi që kritikohem unë, çfarë jam unë, Hitler jam unë. Po unë jam kritikuar, kjo kritikë u bë,67 ose 68 ka ndodhur kjo, dy vjet më para unë kam botuar Përbindëshin, jam quajtur dekadent, çnuk jam quajtur, më është ndaluar libri. Të më kritikoje mua, është gjëja me e lehtë në Shqipëri. Unë jam kritikuar, kam pesë-gjashtë vepra të ndaluara, me sulme, kritika disa herë, menjëherë kam bërë autokritikë, po kam bërë vepër të gabuar, dekadente, anti- parti bile kam thënë, jam detyruar të them. Tani si qenka, të kritikojë Ismail Kadarenë, këtë e ka bërë vetë Bilal Xhaferri shënim, ishte si të kritikoje Enver Hoxhën. Kujt ia hedhin këta, këto gjera, kujt ia mbushin mendjen, popullit shqiptar? Sporti kombëtar në Shqipëri ishte kritika ndaj meje. Dimri i vetmisë së madhe, që ma përmendin si një vepër konformiste, tre muaj vazhdoi, jo kritikë në shtyp, çnuk thanë për të. 

Ndërkohë shtypi shqiptar ka botuar një autokritikë tuajën për poemën Pashallarët e kuq. Përse e bëtë këtë autokritikë? Mundet edhe mos ta kishit bërë duke i qëndruar besnik idesë tuaj. 

Jo! Isha i detyruar ta bëja. Çfarë të keqeje ka ajo autokritikë, se të tërë ngatërrohen për punën e kësaj autokritike? Çfarë të keqe ka pra? Është botuar tani në disa gjuhë dhe, në thelb, ajo është një gjë kurajoze. Unë them zhurie që më gjykon se kam bërë një vepër armiqësore: Po kam shkruar një vepër armiqësore. Unë deklaroj përpara tyre që unë kam shkruar një vepër antiparti. Unë deklaroj përpara tyre që kam shkruar një vepër kundër diktaturës së proletariatit dhe shtetit shqiptar. Çfarë të keqe ka? E vetmja mbrojtje që bëj, unë them (do ti shpjegoj unë pse e bëra) që unë doja të shkaktoja trazira. Kjo ishte e vërtetë. Unë se kisha bërë me atë qëllim. Ajo vjershë nuk i ka këto, por ata ashtu e kritikuan dhe unë thashë: Po ashtu është. E çfarë të keqe ka? Çfarë të keqe ka që unë them se ktheva armët dhe godita partinë? A keni menduar ndonjëherë që kjo ka qenë dëshira e çdo shkrimtari në botën komuniste? Që të vinte një ditë që të mund ta thoshte këtë. Mua mu dha një rast i çuditshëm dhe e thashë. Çfarë të keqe ka ? Më thoni! Trimëri absolute do të ishte që të thoja që, unë e kam bërë këtë sepse unë jam antikomunist, antiparti dhe që unë të shkoja në pushkatim. Duhet të shtoja edhe këto fjalë. Unë thashë: E kam bërë jo me këtë qëllim. Dhe në të vërtetë unë nuk e kam bërë me qëllim që të shkaktoj ndonjë përmbysje. Është qesharake që një vjershë të shkaktojë... 

A keni tentuar ndonjëherë, zoti Kadare që pas viti 90-të ta quani veten disident ose... 

Jo, më falni. Se janë bërë spekulime shumë me këtë poemë, nga më të shëmtuarat. Çfarë thuhet. U botua vjersha. Po sishte ndonjë gjë ajo vjershë! Dakord, kjo vjershë nuk ishte ndonjë gjë. Por ama këto kritika kundër meje u bënë. Ore ti bëj pyetjen njëherë, po çështë ky tërbim i shtetit kundër një vjershe të kotë? Të kotë! Quaje edhe realiste socialiste po deshe. Ti mendo, është njëlloj sikur të themi tani, se e ka përmendur dikush në shtyp... U pushkatuan dy poetë: Vilson Blloshmi, Genc Leka. Në Shtatëdhetë e shtatën. Tmerr. Dy vjet pas kësaj historie. Le të themi tashti të hapim vjershat e tyre... mo po këto vjersha sikur skanë ndonjë gjë, fare. Vjeshta po vjen, oxhaku, zjarri, kjo ... kanë diçka, po kaq. Dhe të themi tashti: këta poetë, na paskan qenë hileqarë? Mo po ata u vranë për atë. U vranë për atë paranojë të kësaj diktature që shikonte armikun kudo. Mund ti bëjnë fajtorë tashti ata? Ata u vranë vërtetë. Vjershat skishin ndonjë gjë. Po ata u vranë ama. A mund të themi tani që kjo vjershë nuk ka ndonjë gjë të madhe, prandaj qenka fajtor autori? Unë jam fajtor? Si qenkam unë...? Nuk është fajtor shteti që më godet mua kot? Zgjohet në mëngjes edhe...? 

Megjithatë, unë doja tju pyesja, se dua të rikthehem edhe njëherë tek problemi i Qoses, a keni qenë ju disident zoti Kadare, në këndvështrimin tuaj? 

Ky është një nga spekulimet më të poshtëra që bëhet kundër meje. E çfarë bëhet? 

Çdo me thënë kjo? 

Ja si e shpjegoj. Thuhet që Kadareja është shkrimtar shumë i mirë, e pranojnë gjoja këta hileqarë të mëdhenj, por ama nuk durohet që të thotë: Jam disident. More zotëri, ku e ke parë ti që unë kam thënë që jam disident? Po ju them, kërkoni nga të gjitha anët. Nuk do të gjeni kurrë një deklaratë timen. Përkundrazi, kam thënë: Nuk kam qenë disident. Nuk më ka interesuar kjo gjë. Më ka mjaftuar letërsia. Dhe kam thënë 

Nuk ju ka interesuar, apo nuk keni mundur të bëheni? 

Ja tua shpjegoj juve. Kam thënë: Unë jam shkrimtar (një formulë që është paraqitur), që jam përpjekur dhe kam bërë letërsi normale në një vend anormal. Kam thënë: nuk kam qenë i persekutuar. Sështë e vërtetë se kam thënë E shpikin vetë... Është metodë e ndyrë shqiptare. Shpik një gjë që... Tani kjo është pasuruar, kjo meny është... Ismail Kadareja ka thënë që refugjatët janë jashtëqitje e kombit. Është një nga shpifjet më të shëmtuara që ka zënë vend kudo. Pse? Atje u duk. Atje unë kuptova se sa thellë është futur sigurimi në popullin shqiptar. Ju ka dhënë urdhër agjentëve të tij në nëntëdhjetën: të hapni këtë shpifje për Kadarenë. 

Nuk është e vërtetë kjo deklaratë? 

Absolutisht kurrë. Kam thënë të kundërtën. Është botuar e kundërta, teksti. Është botuar dhjetë herë në shtyp. Ju vetë e keni botuar njëherë në gazetën tuaj. Nuk pi ujë përgënjeshtrimi, sepse spiunët janë ende aktivë ose njerëzit naivë që u besojnë spiunëve. Prandaj... Ku e kishim fjalën? 

Tek disidenca. 

A, tek disidenca. Unë nuk kam thënë kurrë. Tani... 

Po a keni tentuar ndonjëherë, zoti Kadare, që ta paraqisni veten, përmes të tjerëve, si një disident? 

Absolutisht jo. Kanë thënë të tjerët, çfarë ti bëj unë gazetarit të huaj që thotë: Shkrimtari disident Ismail Kadare.... Çfarë ti bëj unë. Ti bëj telegram zotërisë, ti them sjam disident? Kur më pyet mua: Sështë e vërtetë, nuk kam qenë. Tani, pyetja shtrohet në mënyrë shumë të papranueshme. Njëherë dikur, e pyetën një shkrimtar: Pse su bëre ti disident. E para, or zotëri, nga ana parimore, ti do të mësosh mua? Sdua të bëhem disident! Skam dashur! More mund të them: Kam qenë komunist. Pse paskam qenë i detyruar unë të bëhem disident? A, në qoftë se unë them, Po, ti ke të drejtë të më thuash: Ske qenë disident. Në qoftë se unë them... Pra pyetja ... 

A është ky një lloj faji, që sjeni bërë disident? 

Asnjë faj sështë që skam qenë disident. Unë nuk jap shpjegime, sepse është e shëmtuar dhe meskine të thuash se... kushtet nuk ishin, gjë që është krejt e vërtetë, po unë parimisht e them: Skam dashur të bëhem. Jo. Ta marrim nga ana parimore, njerëzore. 

Nëse do të kishit mundësi, do të mund të bëheshit disident? 

Po sigurisht do të bëhesha, po kjo është një punë që unë se vërtetoj dot. Por unë them të parën: Nuk kam dashur të bëhem. Ta zëmë... Ti ske të drejtë, askush, të më bëjë mua pyetjen. Unë mund ti them: Ore zotëri, po ti pse sje bërë disident? Është bërë njëherë një dialog, e kam përmendur në një nga librat e mija, është ngjarje e vërtetë: Një njeri i thjeshtë i thotë një intelektuali: Ja juve intelektualët, neve popullin na latë në errësirë... 

-Po mirë... si, - thotë ai? 

-Po ja, pse su bëre disident? 

-Po mirë, pse të bëhesha unë, - i thotë ai. 

-Po se ti je me shkollë, edhe di të bëhesh disident 

-More, më fal. Ti je njeri i thjeshtë? 

-Po 

-Dy litra vajguri kushtojnë dhjetë lekë të vjetra. Merri, spërkatu me të përpara kryeministrisë, të bësh bujë, Kupton ti? - Dhe të bëhesh edhe i famshëm, se vuan nga kjo, që je i thjeshtë. Dhe të bëhesh Jan Palahu, - si heroi i Çekosllovakisë,- hero i vendit. Pse se bën,- i tha. Pse më jep mësime morali mua? 

I them unë këtyre, kështu: lubonjëria me shokë që thonë: Më mirë të ishe vrarë se sa ashtu.... E para njëherë, skam dashur. Nuk mund tia bësh asnjë qenieje njerëzore këtë pyetje: Pse su vrave ti, që të bëj sehir unë. Po pse su bëre ti,- ti them unë. Ishe njëzetë vjeç, ishe i lirë. Pse su bëre ti? Të merrje një benzinë ose atje.. të merrje të hidhje një bombë po deshe..., meqenëse ishe kaq trim, atje pranë bllokut, meqenëse jetoje rrotull, hyje e dilje, e të bëheshe i famshëm. Pse su bëre ti? Çtë pengoi? E pse ma kërkon ti mua? Ku kam bërë unë këtë pakt me popullin shqiptar, që do bëhem disident, që të bëhem dëshmor. 

Problemi qëndron që pas vitit nëntëdhjetë, ju keni tentuar apo jo ta hiqni veten si disident? 

Absolutisht jo. Unë skam thënë... Ku e keni fjalën disident? Unë kam thënë... 

A e keni quajtur veten i persekutuar zoti Kadare? 

Unë nuk e kam quajtur veten. Unë kam treguar kujtime të ndryshme, siç kanë ndodhur gjërat, shpesh duke më pyetur... Ato janë... merri si të duash. Thuaj: Në kujtimet e tij, teprohet kjo ana e zymtë. Unë nuk e kam fshehur asnjëherë atë jetë që kam jetuar. Nuk kam thënë ndonjëherë që unë nuk kam udhëtuar jashtë, skam qenë në Francë, skam qenë ashtu... Po unë i kam thënë të gjitha. Kur më kanë pyetur arsyet, po. Unë jam i vetmi shkrimtar që është ftuar nga botuesit e tij perëndimorë. Unë kam patur mbi njëqind ftesa. Kam vajtur disa herë. 

Përse? 

Se jam botuar, i vetmi. Të tjerët nuk janë botuar në Perëndim në atë kohë. E çfarë do? Kjo është shumë e thjeshtë. Unë merrja, minimumi dhjetë ftesa në vit. Shteti me ashtu.. do të pranonte një në një vit e gjysmë... do të pranohej një ftesë së sbën. Sepse presioni ndërkombëtar është kaq i fortë saqë nuk..., si duket, bënte llogari që: po i ndalojmë njëmbëdhjetë, po i japim dymbëdhjetën. Ja kjo është. Shumë histori e thjeshtë. Nuk merrnin shkrimtarë të tjerë shqiptarë ftesa. Unë merrja, jo vetëm që merrja ftesa, por shpalleshin në shtyp: Kemi ftuar Kadarenë... nuk vjen, çfarë ka, çfarë po ndodh? Bënin edhe kështu... provokime sigurisht. Provokime... do ti quaja... pozitive! Çfarë ka këtu? Unë isha botuar, më falni... Në 1970-tën, kur Shqipëria ishte në zi, e izoluar, unë arrita, për rastësi, qëlloi... letërsia shqipe u fut pa pritur në klubin e letërsisë evropiane. Doli nga një izolim absolut, librat e mija u bënë brenda një viti të njohura, u përkthyen në të gjithë Evropën, Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur. Tani, sigurisht që unë isha në qendër të vëmendjes. Sigurisht që unë do të bëja një udhëtim në Francë, ose edhe një tjetër, më vonë. Pse ju duket kaq çudi e madhe? Pse harroni këtë fakt? Kjo letërsi, doli pra, nga një errësirë e plotë mosnjohjeje, dhe papritur, librat e mija filluan të lexohen në Paris, një vit më pas, gjashtë muaj më pas në Nju Jork, në Berlin, kudo. Po mirë, nuk e mendoni juve, si shpjegohet që letërsia e një vendi që ish një burg i madh, papritur e lexon një lexues i huaj. Kush e detyron lexuesin francez të lërë shkrimtarët e vet e të më lexojë mua. Pse? Kush e detyron lexuesin Londinez? Se ka patur edhe zëra që i manipulonte Tirana, - marrëzira te pafundme! Atëherë, zotëri, unë të bëra ty letërsi në... Dhe unë nga kjo, nga një anë... Ishte dyfishe kjo, nga një anë mua më ndihmonte, se më mbronte, kjo njohje ndërkombëtare, por dhe më krijoi probleme, sepse unë u bëra i dyshimtë: Çështë ky shkrimtar që po na del, që po e pëlqeka borgjezia? Se elozhet për mua ishin të pafundme, ju i keni parë besoj nëpër shtyp. Domethënë tërë epitetet që mund të thuhen, që mund të ëndërrojë çdo shkrimtar, janë thënë për mua. Dhe unë isha në atë burg atje në Shqipëri. Kjo është ajo gjëja më paradoksale që ka ndodhur në ashtu... Që librat e mija shiteshin nëpër kryeqytetet perëndimore. Pse bliheshin? Se ishte propagandë komuniste? Vëretetë kishte nevoja Evropa të merrte propagandë komuniste nga Shqipëria? Vërtetë kishte nevojë Parisi dhe Londra të merrnin?

----------


## King_Arthur

Zoti Kadare, cilat kanë qenë dhe janë problemet tuaja me Rexhep Qosen? Përveç debatit për identitetin evropian të shqiptarëve ose jo ka edhe një goditje shumë të fortë që ai ju ka dhënë disa ditë më parë, në një intervistë që ka dhënë për shtypin e Kosovës. 

Çfarë? Që ka gënjyer? Pse thoni goditje. Ka thënë një mashtrim që ka turpëruar veten. Ka dhënë pra, atë që thashë, që Ismail Kadareja ka futur në burg Todi Lubonjën dhe Fadil Paçramin. 

Ju ka quajtur persekutor të shkrimtarëve shqiptarë. 

Po është një mashtrim, fare, i gradës më të ulët. 

Çfarë probleme keni ju me të? 

Nuk kam... asnjë problem skam patur, në kuptimin, ky ka qenë, herë pas here kundër meje. Se pse ka qenë, ai mund ta shpjegojë. 

Që kur? 

Që në shtatëdhjetën. Dilte kundër meje. Ky ka bërë një polemikë të madhe, me një grup shkrimtarësh kosovarë, për shkakun tim dhe të Eqerem Çabejit. Ju nuk e dini. Jeni të rinj. Po të hapni ato libra, sepse ai ka botuar edhe një libër... e ka përshkruar edhe në një libër atë! Një libër i turpshëm do të thosha unë, ky i ka pasur kundra të gjithë shkrimtarët e rinj të Kosovës për këtë gjë, sepse ka qenë kundër meje. 

Cili ka qenë shkaku? 

Nuk e di. Unë mendoj, nuk dua të bëj spekulime, unë mendoj se këtu është zilia njerëzore. Zilia njerëzore është shkaku bazë në fushën e letrave. Nuk ka shkak më të fuqishëm se ky. Qoftë ky, qoftë Lubonja, se këta të dy kanë marrë flamurin e kësaj Janullës tashti, këta kanë zili njerëzore. Unë mund të thosha dhe për Lubonjën, që është pjesë e nomenklaturës, por nuk bëj spekulime të tilla. Të hap një parantezë, unë nuk kam asgjë kundër shkrimtarëve mediokër, shkrimtari mediokër është pjesë e peizazhit botëror kulturor, shumë i rëndësishëm. Madje në një mbledhje, një takim, kam thënë që unë kam admirimin më të madh për shkrimtarët mediokër, filluan të qeshnin, kujtuan se po tallesha. E kam thënë në Itali, dhe u kam thënë mos qeshni, sepse këta janë një ushtri e madhe e artit, e flijuar për artin, sepse këta e dinë që do vdesin, këta janë që sigurojnë miliona lexues të letërsisë, që arti i madh nuk i siguron dot. Këta janë mediokrit. 

Ju po thoni që Rexhep Qosja është një shkrimtar mediokër? 

Po, është shkrimtar mediokër. Me këtë e tregon. Unë mund ta çmoja më tepër, me këtë e tregon që është një ziliqar. 

Këtë mendim keni pasur dhe përpara se ai tju godiste? 

Shikoni, i kemi ngritur disa figura, më tepër se çduhet. Shumë njerëz mendojnë që ai është një shkrimtar i rëndësishëm. Dhe ai ka qenë publicist i rëndësishëm, historian i rëndësishëm. Po me këtë që bëri, këtë sulm të shfrenuar, mendja më shkon që do është i tillë, se nuk gjej dot arsye. Shkrimtari mediokër, unë skam gjë kundër tyre, por kur shkrimtari mediokër bëhet agresiv dhe sulmon shkrimtarin tjetër që është mbi ti, është bisha më e egër që mund të mendohet në botë, nuk ndalet përpara asgjëje. Këtu qëndron tmerri i mediokritetit. Dhe kjo është histori e përjetshme e njerëzimit, nuk ndryshon. Do thoni ju, mediokriteti dhe zilia, cmira, nuk janë vetëm tek shqiptarët. Tek shqiptarët janë shumë të theksuara, ato janë kudo në botë, por kultura i pakëson, i zbeh ato. 

Zoti Kadare, do të doja që të ishit sa më i drejtpërdrejtë dhe i sinqertë për pyetjen që do ju bëj në vijim. Gazeta Shqiptare ka botuar një problem që ka patur mes familjes tuaj dhe familjes së Janulla Rrapit në fillim të viteve 80 e në vazhdim. Një debat, si pasojë e të cilit, familja Rrapi është internuar në vitin 1984. Doja tu pyesja, si është realisht kjo histori sipas jush? 

Kjo është një histori krejtësisht e deformuar. Ka 15 vjet që vazhdon ky deformim. Dhe unë kam kujtuar se njerëzit kanë një përçmim, kanë qeshur kur e kanë dëgjuar, por me sa duket kjo e gjora Janullë, arriti të organizohet më mirë. Ajo ndihmohet nga një staf, është krejt e kuptueshme, në të cilin ka shumë njerëz, që dinë edhe të futin emrat filozofësh francezë në letrat e saj dhe e ndihmojnë të bëjnë letra andej-këndej, është puna e saj. Ju thashë dhe njëherë, unë skam kërkuar kurrë në jetën time, dënimin e askujt, dhe këtu përfshihet kjo grua me djalin e saj. Absolutisht është e kundërta, po të hapen dhe të zbulohen dokumentet, do të gjeni disa herë kërkesën time se nuk dua që të dënohet, sepse, e para është një parim moral, e dyta, nuk doja më të kisha telashe, sepse kjo vazhdimisht më hapte telashe. 

Si ka qenë historia konkrete? 

Historia ka qenë shumë e thjeshtë. Fillimi i vitit 82, një kohë shumë e vështirë për mua, për arsye sepse ishte fill pas vrasjes së Mehmet Shehut. Djali i tij po shkonte në burg, dhe atje e pyesnin për mua. Unë e dija këtë, e kisha marrë vesh. Bashkim Shehu e ka shkruar në librin e tij Vjeshta e ankthit, marrjen rresht në pyetje. E pyesnin kryesisht, çmendoja unë për Enver Hoxhën. Unë këtë e mësova, dhe e merr me mend, e kisha mendjen atje, ishte një tmerr. Po në këtë kohë po përgatitej Pleniumi për goditjen e Pallatit të ëndrrave, janar-shkurt 82. Në këtë kohë, një ditë, më thyhen xhamat e shtëpisë në mbrëmje me gurë nga rruga. Nuk ishte kaq e lehtë të thyheshin xhamat e mi po të mos goditeshin në mënyrë sistematike, sepse unë jetoja në katin e tretë. Kam marrë në telefon policinë, ka ardhur policia, ka bërë matjet, dhe dokumentet duhet të jenë në polici, fotografimet... 

Edhe fotografimet? 

Besoj se po, e fotografuan. Erdhën ekspertët, thanë mos e prekni, sa të dërgojmë nesër në mëngjes, ekspertë të tjerë. Ne nuk e prekëm atë natë. Pas disa ditësh është bërë një përpjekje tjetër për të më thyer derën. Policia përsëri ka ardhur, dhe më thonë, e dimë kush e bën. 

Deri në atë moment nuk e dinit kush e bënte? 

Absolutisht jo. Skisha asnjë ide. Më thanë se e bënte një djalë i lagjes me këtë emër, Renato. Pastaj e kanë arrestuar djalin për këtë vepër, e kanë liruar sërish. Hetuesi e ka shpjeguar atë kalendarin si ka ndodhur. Pastaj ka ardhur nëna e tij dhe ka bërë disa herë mitingje poshtë shtëpisë sime. Kur them mitingje, mitingje, mitingje. Unë banoja tek Rruga e Dibrës, atje kalojnë njerëz në mbrëmje, është e mbushur plot me njerëz dhe kjo ulërinte nga poshtë në mënyrë histerike: Ismail Kadare, agjent i borgjezisë, Ismail Kadare, agjent i Mehmet Shehut. Sigurisht, në shtetin diktatorial nuk lejohen të tilla, po nuk i organizoi vetë partia, stë lejon askush të ulërish në mbrëmje 

Për një kohë të gjatë? 

Njerëzit rrinin të pataksur! Si është e mundur të ndodhë një gjë e tillë në Tiranë? 

Policia ndërhynte? 

Ka ardhur policia gjithmonë, e ka arrestuar. Ata janë arrestuar, nënë e bir, disa herë. 

Kanë hyrë në shtëpinë tuaj? 

Kanë ardhur dhe në shtëpi, ka hyrë. Ka qenë nëna ime me motrën, se unë skam qenë, pastaj kam ardhur unë, ka thënë: Ju do ma paguani, ju do ma jepni vajzën se sbën. 

Ajo pretendon se ju vetë e keni sharë, e keni thirrur personalisht për të folur dhe e keni sharë... 

Jo, unë mund ta kem sharë, se smbaj mend, mund ta kem sharë që çke me të; unë njëherë po e dëgjoja, që e shanin policët kur e merrnin nëpër shkallë dhe më thanë ne e dimë se çpo heqim me këtë grua. Kjo grua nuk kishte frikë fare nga policia, i dukej si lodër, kjo grua ishte e mbrojtur, ishte e mbrojtur nga sfera të shtetit që ishin më të forta se policia. Kjo ishte fare haptaz, nuk çante kokën për asgjë. Kjo kur e arrestonin, buzëqeshte me ironi. 

Për sa kohë vazhdoi kjo? 

Kjo vazhdoi për muaj të tërë. Pastaj është bërë një proces gjyqësor ku është dënuar me punë edukuese, për këto skandale. Më kanë marrë mua, nënën time për ankesat, dhe i bënë një dënim fare qesharak. Është e çuditshme se kur kjo punë u mbyll, afro dy vjet më pas, ajo befas është dëbuar nga Tirana. Pas dy vjet e ca, është e habitshme! Dhe dokumenti i policisë që ka botuar gazeta është një pjesë fare e zbehtë e asaj që ka ndodhur. Siç duket, policisë i është kërkuar të bëjë me nxitim një dokument, pse duhet dëbuar. Dhe ata çkanë gjetur, e kanë bërë shpejt e shpejt. Mungojnë të gjitha këto, thyerjet e xhamave të dritares, thyerja e derës etj. 

Në këtë kohë është marrë vesh se cili personazhi i saj, cila ishte kjo grua. Shkrimtari ka dashamirës dhe prej tyre mora vesh anën morale të saj, që nuk dua ta përmend se është e padrejtë. Por mora vesh gjënë më të rëndësishme: kjo ishte një agjente speciale për të burgosur gratë ruse dhe gratë e huaja në përgjithësi! Kjo e vërteta dhe kjo e vërtetë duhet kërkuar, jo në dosjet e policisë, se policia ska të drejtë ta dijë këtë gjë, policia vetëm konstaton që u fut në ambasada të huaja. Në atë kohë nuk kishte në Shqipëri një grua që futet natën nëpër ambasada, ska në Shqipëri një grua që të ketë lidhje me të huajt dhe kjo vazhdoi gjatë dhjetë vjetëve. Kjo grua, Janulla zinte mikesha gratë e të huajve, të cilat pas disa javëve përfundonin në burg, dhe kjo ka futur në burg një sasi të grave ruse, më duket dhe të kombësive të tjera dhe këtu do të hap një parantezë. 

Ka qenë një nga shëmtitë më të mëdha të shtetit shqiptar, nuk po them më të regjimit por të shtetit shqiptar, që gratë e gjora të huaja, të mbetura në Shqipëri, pas prishjes, pas shkëputjes së Shqipërisë nga kampi socialist, u futën në burg njëra pas tjetrës, ka qenë një hakmarrje burracake. Shteti shqiptar nuk kapte dot spiunët e KGB, nuk kapte spiunët e Gjermanisë, Hungarisë, dhe në mënyrë burracake kapi gratë e tyre, i futi në burg, u la fëmijët rrugëve. Sigurisht është një nga krimet e mëdha, dhe zë një vend, sigurisht nuk duhet tepruar, po si model krimi, është nga më të shëmtuarit në Europë. Dhe Shqipëria mendoj unë, tani, ka kohë tu kërkojë ndjesë shteteve përkatëse për këto shtetase të tyre që i futi në mënyrë burracake në burg. Më kuptoni ju, ishin krime të regjimit, por ka disa krime që shteti merr përgjegjësi në vazhdimësi historike. Gjermania ende kërkon andej këndej ndjesë, edhe pse tani ska lidhje me Hitlerin, Japonia kërkon ndjesë andej-këndej, prandaj ka krime që shtetet kërkojnë ndjesë, marrim përgjegjësi, Turqisë iu kërkua për armenët, tani, sa larg që është Turqia nga periudha otomane. Dmth shteti shqiptar duhet të kërkojë ndjesë për këto krime. Është jashtëzakonisht burracake dhe e shëmtuar. Dhe kjo grua, kjo e gjora Janulla Rrapi, i ka futur në burg këto gra. Dhe shkoni dhe verifikojeni. Sipas dokumenteve ka dalë dëshmitare në gjyqet e tyre. Dmth, ka dalë dëshmitare për ti futur brenda. 

Zoti Kadare, a keni tentuar ju atëherë ta mbyllni çështjen? 

Vazhdimisht. Thoja, nuk dua të dënohet njeri. Thoja, a ka mundësi ti pengoni? Nuk i pengonte dot policia. Absolutisht. 

Jeni i sigurtë se në fund, i shqetësuar nga gjithë ky insistim i saj, nuk keni kërkuar internim? 

Kurrë! Asnjëherë!

----------


## King_Arthur

Morët vesh që ajo u internua? 

“Mora vesh që e hoqën nga Tirana, ca thoshin internim, ca dëbim, nuk merresh vesh mirë, ishte e paqartë. Në atë kohë, po e kam marrë vesh, por kjo ishte shumë vonë, jam habitur. Mendimi im, motra ime e ka shprehur, kjo filloi të merrte në gojë ca personalitete shumë të larta të shtetit, kur pinte, kishte qejf të mburrej shumë. Tani, ishte apo nuk ishte e vërtetë, nuk mund të vë dorën në zjarr, po kjo thoshte, ta dini ju, me kë kam lidhje unë dhe përmendte: Liri Gjoliku ishte një e rangut të mesëm, një anëtare e Gjykatës së Lartë, po paskësh qenë e vërtetë siç duket. Vazhdonin të tjerë, Aranit Çela, etj, emri shkonte deri tek Nexhmije Hoxha, tundte një telegram kështu në dorë. Unë them se ajo e ka pësuar nga kjo gjë. Ajo u bë tepër e bezdisshme për shtetin.” 

A kishit ndonjë mundësi ju që ta shmangnit këtë konflikt? 

“Absolutisht jo! Ku keni parë ju që vjen një nënë me një djalë, o të na japësh vajzën, o të dogjëm shtëpinë? Absolutisht në botë.” 

Me këtë gjuhë kanë folur? 

“Absolutisht me këtë gjuhë. Ku keni parë ju që një vajzë e lirë, që shkon në shkollë, në mëngjes, në darkë, të thotë tjetri, ma jep vajzën. Po mirë mo zotëri, po të jesh i zoti, merre vajzën. Ku keni parë në një shtet, pak a shumë normal, që të ndodhë një gjë e tillë? Si mundet tjetra që të vijë dhe të kërkojë vajzën dhe të thotë “agjent i Mehmet Shehut, më jep vajzën”. Ku keni parë ju në botë. Prandaj kjo s’kishte frikë nga asgjë. Prandaj kjo histori e shëmtuar dhe qesharake njëkohësisht. Ka 15 vjet është në internet. Dhe unë s’kam çarë kokën për të.” 

A keni ngritur pikëpyetje se mos ky ka qenë një provokim i Sigurimit të Shtetit? 

“Nuk them se ka qenë në fillim, por pastaj janë gjasat që është shfrytëzuar kjo gjë. Ose që në fillim mund të jetë bërë, nuk e di. Kjo ishte një metodë. Ju jeni gazetar, ju këtë gjë mund ta provoni. Sa gra ka futur në burg me këtë afrimin e saj. Dhe pse të mos mendoj unë që erdhi e u afrua në shtëpinë time për të parë ç’libra kam unë etj. Pse të mos e mendoj? 

Thashë ishte fillimi i vitit ’82, dhe unë isha në një gjendje jashtëzakonisht të vështirë dhe e vetmja gjë që nuk doja ishte të më hapeshin telashe të tilla. Sepse duhet të dini një gjë, në të gjitha sistemet diktatoriale të lindjes, tmerri i inteligjencës kanë qenë sjelljet rrugaçërore. Po të lexoni Sollzhenicinin në “Gulagu” e shpjegon. Ne kujtonim se kishim armik shtetin, por armiku jonë më i madh ishin rrugaçët, huliganët, thotë ai. Ishte e tmerrshme të kishe me ta punë, dhe ata i vinin bashkë nëpër burgje. At Zef Pëllmbi tregon se si e goditi një rrugaç me hekur në kokë, prift i poshtër i tha dhe iu sul. Atë që nuk guxonte ta bënte polici, e bënte rrugaçi, më mirë se polici.” 

A keni patur në këtë kohë, për të zgjidhur konfliktin tuaj, mbështetjen e shtetit? 

“Policia në vizionin tim ka qenë korrekte, sepse policia në këto raste është më korrekte nga të gjitha. Policia ka qenë për mendimin tim, korrekte. Një nga shefat e policisë në atë kohë ka qenë Aredin Shyti, dhe mua m’u duk shumë profesionist, i zoti. Dua të di, i thashë një ditë, s’keni ju forcë të ndaloni një kalama? Se ai djali ishte i ri fare. Dhe të ndalini një të tillë që më vjen mua në shtëpi? 

Ai më dha të kuptoj, nuk kam fuqi, nuk më lënë. Kjo ishte ajo që them unë, ajo kishte tepër fuqi, ishte tepër e mbrojtur, jashtëzakonisht e mbrojtur. Dmth nuk ma tha troç.” 

Gjithsesi, a ju ka ardhur keq për fatin e kësaj familje? 

“Nuk mund të më vijë keq mua për një grua që ka futur në burg, gratë e tjera.” 

Po për djalin? 

“Djali një herë ka dashur të më kërkojë ndjesë. Ka qenë shumë i sjellshëm, së paku me mua. Atë dikush e rrahu. Nuk e di, e kanë rrahur në polici, apo e ka rrahur ndonjë nga dashamirësit e mi, unë nuk kam ndonjë frikë të them. Shumë njerëz më kanë ardhur duke më thënë këtë punë e zgjidh druri, sepse ata e dinë botën e rrugaçëve. Nuk kam dashur të përzihem me të, sepse zoti e di ç’do ndodhte. Ç’do të thotë dru? I bie me levë kokës dhe e lë të vdekur tjetrin. Megjithatë ai erdhi, ishte i rrahur. 

- Të paskan rrahur? i them. 

- Ju më keni rrahur më tha. 

Unë në sekondë e mora me mend, një nga ata që më kishin ardhur do ta shembim, do ta grijmë në dru etj, edhe i thashë: 

- “Do të rrihesh më keq po të vazhdosh”. 

Kot, dhe unë, dhe ai më tha: 

- “Po, po, e kuptova, kam hequr dorë tani”. 

Dhe vërtet u zhduk nga qarkullimi për një kohë të gjatë. 

Nuk ju shqetësoi më? 

“Jo, për ca kohë, pastaj filloi një rast i fundit, pas një viti, isha në rrugë, një gjë krejt banale në krahasim me atë që kishte bërë. Ishte i dehur, me shokët e vet, nuk bëri ndonjë gjë të madhe, ka bërtitur thjesht nga rruga: “o”, ku e di unë. Ka sharë, nuk e mbaj mend çfarë ka thënë. Por mua mu duk hiç në krahasim me ato që kishte bërë më përpara, asgjë. Kjo është historia.” 

Zoti Kadare, do të doja t’ju pyesja për disa gjëra, meqenëse folëm për çështjen “Rrapi”. Cili duhet të jetë qëndrimi që duhet të mbajmë ndaj të shkuarës komuniste? 

“Unë e kam thënë këtë qëndrim. Unë s’kam ndonjë qëndrim origjinal, se tani po mi veshin mua ca gjëra, sikur unë po udhëheq ndonjë rrymë në Shqipëri. Absolutisht jo! Mua më është bërë një pyetje nga Zëri i Amerikës dhe jam përgjigjur me një përgjigje fare të rëndomtë, si të gjithë, unë mendoj, të dënohen. Nuk kam thënë ndonjë gjë të çuditshme. Më kanë pyetur për figurën e Enver Hoxhës, kam thënë lavdërimi është monstruoz, s’ka pse i bëhet lavdërim, kaq.” 

Ka një tendencë për ta rehabilituar atë periudhë... 

“Është e vërtetë. E kam thënë. Kjo bie në sy, nuk do ndonjë filozofi ta kuptosh, dhe unë prapë kam thënë mendimin e përgjithshëm se ajo kohë nuk ka për tu rehabilituar kurrë.” 

Në ç’aspekt? 

“Ç’domethënë rehabilitim i një krimi. Ka popull që do të rehabilitojë robërinë e vet? Asnjë vend i ish-Lindjes nuk po bën këtë përpjekje për ta rehabilituar robërinë komuniste.” 

Po qëndrimi që duhet mbajtur ndaj figurës së Enver Hoxhës. Edhe kjo ka qenë një pikë e mprehtë e debatit? 

“Ai qëndrim që është i natyrshëm të mbahet. Ka qenë diktatori i Shqipërisë. Njeriu që farkëtoi, projektoi këtë mjerim të madh, mjerim ekonomik, mjerim politik, mjerim represiv, s’ka ndonjë filozofi të madhe, vetëm do mjaftonte lista e të burgosurve, të pushkatuarve dhe të internuarve, sikur pesë-gjashtë veta të ishin, një figure i vihet një pikëpyetje shumë e madhe. Do të mjaftonte ai mjerim ekonomik që u nxiu jetën shqiptarëve gjatë gjithë shekullit gati. Do të mjaftonte izolimi nga Europa, se ne po plasim të hyjmë tani, dhe është i vetmi shtet që u largua me kaq tërbim nga kontinenti ynë, dhe tani na dalin ca filozofë që të largohemi akoma më tepër, të shkojmë nga Afganistani, kupton.” 

Po për krimet e komunizmit, a mendoni se duhet të ketë dënim moral, apo dënim konkret? 

“Them, sinqerisht nuk e kam menduar këtë gjë. Është e detyrueshme morale. Por mund të ketë dhe konkret, për gjëra skandalozë, shumë të rënda. Nuk përjashtohet dhe ai tjetri.” 

Vazhdimisht në komentet që keni bërë, keni nënvizuar rolin e të vesë së diktatorit Hoxha. Cila është ideja që ju keni për të? 

“Ideja që unë kam, dhe e kam shprehur me shkrim është se zakonisht kur ka histori të një diktatori, pas fshihet gruaja e tij, gjithmonë, nuk shmanget kurrë. Dhe komunizmi na jep disa modele, unë i kam thënë këto, por me dy fjalë, gruaja e Leninit, që ka qenë një grua shterpë, siç duket dhe nga personaliteti, e tharë si njeri, pa ndjenja njerëzore, nuk ka lënë dëshmi, por më tepër gjykohet si e keqe. Për çudi, gruaja e Stalinit ka qenë një martire e vërtetë, ka qenë kundër burrit të saj, aktive, e ka kundërshtuar përherë, dhe ka vrarë veten natën e festës së revolucionit, martire e vërtetë. Ka qenë gruaja e Mao Ce Dunit, një kriminele e vërtetë, gruaja e Çausheskut, kriminele e vërtetë, dhe ka qenë gruaja e diktatorit tonë që nuk është shquar asnjëherë për ndonjë fjalë zbutjeje, se gruaja o zbut, o egërson, o është neutrale ose tutkune, nuk merr vesh se ç’bëhet. Kjo ka qenë sipas dëshmive që janë botuar, del se kjo ka qenë jashtëzakonisht e ashpër. Historia nuk i njeh asnjë rast, vetëm fjalime nga më të ashprat, thirrje për forcimin e luftës së klasave dhe mesa duket në atë familje kjo ka luajtur rolin e parë egërsues. Këtë mendim kam unë.” 

A mendoni që është ende aktive? 

“Po, mendoj. Dhe shumë njerëz ia kanë frikën.” 

Në ç’kuptim ia kanë frikën? 

“Dridhen prej saj, ia kanë frikën. Nuk e di çfarë lidhjesh kanë pasur. Ia kanë frikën njerëz që janë në politikën e sotme. Unë këtë mendim kam.” 

Zoti Kadare, gjithë ky debat që ka përfshirë opinionin publik, që është bërë publik në media, a krijon një raport negativ mes jush dhe lexuesve të popullit tuaj le të themi? 

“Nuk besoj, po dhe po ta krijonte, nuk kam çfarë të bëj. Do të ishte një raport i përkohshëm. Me fjalën popull dhe shkrimtar lozet shumë. I jepet një rëndësi sipas mentalitetit komunist që vazhdon ende. Shkrimtari quhet fajtor.” 

Në ç’kuptim? 

“Fajtor se është i shquar, fajtor se u lexohen librat nëpër shkolla, fajtor se nuk janë udhëheqësit që grumbullojnë lavdi, por janë shkrimtarët. Mentaliteti komunist i të gjitha kohërave është që shkrimtari duhet të shikohet me dyshim, dhe ky vazhdon ende në Shqipëri. Shikoni ju, acarimi i menjëhershëm kundër shkrimtarëve, pse nuk e ka bërë këtë, pse nuk ka bërë atë, ç’mund të them unë ty, del ai shitësi i djathit, merr guximin dhe thotë: “filan shkrimtar ka bërë këtë, ka bërë atë”, pa lexuar asnjë libër. Nuk dua të fyej shitësat e djathit, se më pëlqen djathi, i çmoj veçanërisht, por është një koncept i çuditshëm, që shkrimtari është fajtor, shkrimtari duhet të paguajë taksë që është shkrimtar, kjo vjen nga komunizmi vetëm, asnjë rend tjetër nuk e ka bërë këtë. Tani, në bazë të kësaj krijohen këto raporte të çuditshme, që ka një lloj agresiviteti të një pjese të popullsisë kundër shkrimtarëve. 

Shkrimtari nuk ka asnjë pakt me popullin e vet për të bërë këtë, ose atë. Absolutisht, asnjë marrëveshje, asnjë detyrim. Se të duket sikur shkrimtari ka vetëm detyrime, shkrimtari duhet të mësojë nga populli. Po hap një parantezë, shkrimtari nuk ka çfarë të mësoj asnjë gjë nga populli në mjeshtërinë e vet. Pika i raftë shkrimtarit nëse vete në dyqan, të veje tek populli të mësojë si shkruhet. Këto ishin marrëzitë e komunizmit. Shikoni Pleniumet tona, të shkruajnë populli, të shkruajnë punëtorët, të shkruajnë fshatarët, shkrimtari të bëjë vjersha, e poezi. Këto ishin marrëzitë e kinezëve që na erdhën në Shqipëri. Shkrimtari nuk është i zgjedhur nga populli, as nuk ka zgjedhësa, por është bërë vetë, nga rrethanat që i janë krijuar. E nxjerr gjuha e vet, e nxjerr populli i vet, në atë kontekst që nxjerr gjithçka, të mirën dhe të ligën. Prandaj shkrimtari nuk ka ndonjë detyrim t’i thotë popullit, nuk bëra këtë, nuk bëra atë, shkrimtari ka detyrim ndaj ndërgjegjes së vet dhe ndaj artit, që të bëjë letërsi. Në qoftë se ai bën letërsi të vërtetë dhe të ndershme, ai është i justifikuar në jetën e tij, në qoftë se bën letërsi të keqe, do të marrë dënimin që i jep letërsia e keqe, dmth sipas ligjeve të letërsisë, ai do harrohet, do të vdesë. Nuk ka punë populli t’i kërkojë shkrimtarit të bëjë këtë, apo atë, të bëhet dëshmor, edhe të bëjë libra, se si duhet t’i bëjë të dyja, është e habitshme. E para njëherë nuk do të bëhet dëshmor, e dyta, si do bëhet dëshmor? Këtu qëndron marrëzia e jetës shqiptare.” 

A keni frikë se ndonjë vepër e juaja do të hapë mjaft debate në të ardhmen? 

“Absolutisht jo. Vepra ime është botuar më të mirat e saj, me të metat e saj, gjymtimet që i ka lënë koha

----------


## King_Arthur

A është retushuar ndonjë? 

Absolutisht jo. Vepra parimisht, se në çdo gjë ka parime. Një shkrimtar parimisht, sa të jetë gjallë, ka të drejtë të përkryejë veprën në çdo botim ose ribotim. Parimi numër një është ky! Ka një parim tjetër, nënparim, që është parimi moral, që është i padetyrueshëm, por moral. Një shkrimtar vihet në pozitë qesharakë, në qoftë se librit të tij i ndërron sensi politik. Por ka nga ata që mund ta bëjnë, perëndia ua merr mendjen dhe mund ta bëjnë. Tani si është puna e retushimit, se do të vij këtu. Veprat e mia më të retushuara janë Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur dhe Kronikë në gur. Kanë katër-pesë ndryshime teksti, të gjitha në kohën e diktaturës. Zotëri, unë në një epokë mund të bëj çtë dua, si nga parimi i parë dhe ai moral. Këto janë vepra që janë prekur më shumë nga të gjitha. Veprat më delikate, unë nuk i kam prekur absolutisht. Por ama, unë kam botuar për publikun shqiptar, tani vonë, jo shumë vonë, para tre-katër vjetësh, dhe për publikun ndërkombëtar, romanin tim më të keq, bile me shënimin e lexuesit, Kadareja thotë lexoni romanin tim më të keq, ku unë kam ndikim nga ai që quhet realizmi-socialist, romani që quhet Dasma. Që të shikojë lexuesi si ka qenë ky roman, është botim i vitit 1981, është botim pa i hequr asnjë presje, kulmi i diktaturës. Janë botuar në shqip dhe perëndim, dy versione të romanit Dimri i vetmisë së madhe dhe Dimri i madh. Bile Perëndimi në fillim është njohur me versionin më të keq, në kuptimin politik, në kuptimin e bezdisshëm për mua, se ka ndikim nga ato vërejtjet e bëra me zor e kështu. Më vonë është njohur me versionin e parë. Por të dy këta unë i kam shkruar unë. Dhe në këto dy romanë ska ndryshim. Si mund të ndryshoj unë bisedimet e Enver Hoxhës me Hrushovin? Të them, ishte Ali Hoxha që i bënte, jo Enver Hoxha? Çjanë këto marrëzira? Unë nuk jam i marrë që të dal përpara publikut botëror me një vepër që i është ndryshuar sensi politik. 

Ka pasur një konsideratë, se pas rrëzimit të diktaturës, pas vitit 1990 ju nuk keni arritur të krijoni ndonjë vepër cilësore? 

Tani kjo është një nga çuditë më të mëdha. Duket sikur shkrimtari 

A është e vërtetë kjo? 

Unë them që nuk është e vërtetë. Atë e gjykon lexuesi dhe kritika. Po e çuditshme, dhe e padëgjuar është se si mund ti kërkohet llogari shkrimtarit që tani nuk shkruan aq mirë sa më parë. 

E para nuk është e vërtetë pasi unë kam botuar disa libra. Libri im Pasardhësi është një nga librat më të njohur në botë. Lulet e ftohta të marsit ka qenë një nga librat që nxiti cmimin e Britanisë së Madhe, shkruar pas rënies së komunizmit. Por nëse unë kam ndonjë kënaqësi, është që librat e mi, më kurajozë, janë shkruar gjatë diktaturës dhe libri im më kurajoz është Pallati i ëndrrave, botuar në vitin 1981, në zinë, në mesnatën e diktaturës, pra unë nuk kam bërë kurajon e mëvonshme, në atë kohë kam shkruar librin tim më të rrezikshëm. Kjo është ajo që sduan ta shikojnë këta studiuesit, kritikët letrarë në Shqipëri. 

Tani të vijmë sërish tek retushimet. Kjo është një shpikje që e thonë dhjetë herë dhe thonë pastaj, siç e kemi thënë, siç dihet ka ndryshuar veprën. Ndryshimet e veprës janë bërë të gjitha o brenda diktaturës. Një roman që unë kam bërë ndryshime të mëdha, ka qenë romani Kështjella. Kur e kam lexuar pas 15 vjetësh, do ribotohej vepra, thashë gjynah, ky roman mund të bëhet më i fuqishëm, është një roman, rrethimi i kështjellës shqiptare në kohën e Turqisë, sado ndryshime ti bëja, ndryshimet politike nuk kanë sens në atë vend. Çndryshim mund ti bëj unë Prillit të thyer, veçse ndryshime teknike, artistike. Ama pse më detyron mua budallallëku shqiptar, që mos bëj ndryshime, unë të lë veprën time, që ka një paragraf të përsëritur, jo. Jo. Thoni çfarë të doni u them, po të doni lexojeni, po të doni, mbylleni librin, vetëm mos shpifni ju lutem. 

Zoti Kadare, shtypi ka botuar një material, sipas të cilit Dritëro Agolli ka qenë recensent i librit të Renato Rrapit, madje dhe fotot e tij me këtë djalë, gjë që ngjalli polemika dhe debate, si dhe ngriti hipoteza se pas këtij sulmi mund të ishte Agolli. A mendoni që mund të jetë kështu? 

Jo, nuk mendoj që Dritëro Agolli e ka organizuar këtë. Është budallallëk, ky është një absurditet i madh ta thuash. Kjo grua ishte në lagje dhe njiheshin fëmijët të gjithë, kjo sështë ndonjë gjë. Kështu që njohja e tyre me familjen e Dritëroit, siç kanë dashur të njihen me ne, me forcë, kanë pasur një njohje më përpara siç duket, a i biri, nuk e di. Nuk ka të bëjë më këtë. E vetmja gjë për mendimin tim është se ai duhej të kishte bërë një shpjegim për atë fotografi, sepse u duk sikur këtij djali iu dha një peshë, gati si poet tashti. Ai mund të jetë poet, nuk ia mohoj, sepse ka qenë në Liceun Artistik. Kaq është mendimi im. Unë të isha në vendin e tij, do të bëja një sqarim: ju lutem mos më përzieni mua në këtë gjë. Është bërë një fotografi, është normale, është njeri i lagjes; kam redaktuar librin, është prekur nga kjo sepse të zgjonte mëshirë dhe njeriu mund ti zgjohej mëshira, është normale ti zgjohet mëshira, nuk ka asgjë. Kaq. Nuk kam fare mendim. 

Cilat janë raportet me Dritëro Agollin aktualisht? 

Mendoj raporte pak a shumë normale, nuk janë të ngrohta, por nuk janë raporte armiqësore. Këto kanë qenë raportet e mia prej shumë, shumë vitesh. 

Si kanë qenë? 

Kanë qenë tepër të çuditshme. Unë kam bërë një intervistë dhe e kam shpjeguar shumë mirë këtë gjë. Unë Dritëro Agollit nuk i kam bërë keq kurrë. 

Po ai? 

Ai e justifikon se ka qenë Kryetar i Lidhjes. Ka bërë kritika jashtëzakonisht shumë të ashpra kundër meje. Mund ti bënte i detyruar, ajo është puna e tij. Në qoftë se do të merret njeri më këtë, ta sqarojë, është puna e tij. Por raportet tona kanë qenë gjithmonë, gjithmonë korrekte. Nuk them se kanë qenë raporte model por edhe pas këtyre grindjeve, unë kurrë nuk mbaj mend një rast sherri. Nuk kemi bërë kurrë sherr. Dhe kjo ka një shpjegim. Unë me Dritëro Agollin kemi qenë miq shumë të ngushtë më përpara, që nga gjimnazi, e sidomos që nga 60-a kur unë u ktheva nga Moska dhe ai ishte kthyer nga Shën Petërburgu më përpara. Miqësia na u bë dyfish më e afërt. 60-70, ne kemi qenë këto kohë, ndër miqtë më të ngushtë. Çdo të thotë miqësi e ngushtë në një regjim diktatorial? Ska miqësi të ngushtë po të mos ketë biseda politike. Ne të dy flisnim kundër regjimit komunist. 

Si flisnit? 

Hapur fare. Dmth ky është regjim gjakatar, ky i yni ka ikur nga mendja. 

Në cilat vite? 

60-70, për dhjetë vjet rresht. Ne takoheshim pothuajse përditë e përnatë, dhe kalonim mbrëmjet tek njëri-tjetri. Në një intervistë që kam dhënë vitin që shkoi, bëra një gjë jo të zakonshme, desha tia kujtoj Agollit këtë pjesë të jetës së tij. Tani ajo periudhë ka vdekur, unë doja të dija, çfarë qëndrimi mban, çfarë do të thoshte, do e pranonte këtë pjesë, që për mua është pjesë e ndritur e jetës së tij, apo nuk do e pranonte. Dhe bëra këtë test në një intervistë në gazetën Shekulli. Thashë këtë gjë: kemi qenë miq, kemi folur kundër regjimit, sepse është një ide e komunistëve të vjetër, ja Dritëroi ynë nuk i ndërron mendimet kollaj. Dritëroi nuk ka qenë fare komunist krenar, dhe unë doja që këtyre gërxhove tju tregoja që se keni patur kurrë, në qoftë se është bërë më vonë, pas 70-ës. Dhe më interesonte se çdo të thoshte Dritëro Agolli. E botova dhe tregova një episod të çuditshëm, them në vitet 70, kur ai po afrohej për tu bërë sekretar i Lidhjes, u bë Kryetar, u bë anëtar i Komitetit Qendror, e folura jonë e natyrshme, u ndërpre. U ndërpre natyrshëm, unë nuk doja, ai sigurisht mbante një pozicion, nuk them se ishte shkaktar ai, unë vetë më dukej se e vija në pozitë të vështirë, ishte anëtar i Komitetit Qendror, ishte meskine të të kujtoje të abuzoje. Nuk flisnim më, ndoshta rrallë kur gjendeshim në ndonjë humor të lehtë, por prapë kurrsesi si më përpara. Gjithsesi ne u gjendëm bashkë në një delegacion në Paris në vitin 1983. Ishte Forumi i Romanit Shqiptar, ishin pesë anëtarë, pesë shkrimtarë që erdhën, ku unë, megjithëse në atë kohë isha në pozitë jo të mirë, duhet të vija në Francë sepse nuk mund të bëhej ky forum pa qenë unë. Dhe një ditë i them, hajde pijmë një kafe, në Champs Elyze, që unë e njihja Parisin mirë, e ftova dhe pimë kafe, dhe unë doja të bëja një test, ishim vetëm pa asnjë dëshmitar, doja të bëja një muhabet, të ngjashëm me ato dikur. Edhe bisedën e kam botuar në gazetë. Dhe i them: 

- Dritëro, ai i madhi, mesa duket i ka të shkurtra ditët, si mendon ca do të bëhet? 

- Ajo dihet, tha Dritëroi, Do ta marri Ramizi 

- Ne e njohim Ramizin. Është i butë. Po ce do, është i paqëndrueshëm. 

Dhe ai u përgjigj. 

- I paqëndrueshëm the. Do të shikosh, cgallatë do të bëhet. Do të dalim në mëngjes, do hapim dritaren, do pyesim, me kë jemi, me Bullgarinë, pasdite do hapim dritaren, me kë jemi, u bëmë me Turqinë 

Ishte humori i tij, i zakonshëm. Dhe qeshëm. Më erdhi mirë, thashë ky njeri e ka ruajtur këtë gjë sidoqoftë. Ne kishim pasur kaq konflikte, gjithmonë për punë veprash, por private, asnjëherë. Kur ai më kritikonte veprat e mia, unë thosha me vete, sigurisht ti bën analiza shumë të sakta, për Koncertin sidomos, tallje me komunizmin, sepse ato tallje i kishim bërë bashkë. Kishte dhe ai gisht, tamam në ato. Më vinte një dëshirë të ngrihesha dhe ti thoja, ore shok, po këto i kemi bërë bashkë.

----------


## King_Arthur

Edhe prita, dy ditë më pas Dritëroi u përgjigj në një intervistë të gjatë, që do ta quaja të mallëngjyeshme duke thënë që është krejtësisht e vërtetë, ne kemi folur gjatë dhjetë vjetëve, e pranoi dhe shtoi madje se në një udhëtim tjetër, kemi folur gjëra edhe më të rënda. Dmth pranoi foljen 10-vjeçare, pranoi shakatë e Parisit dhe tha kemi bërë dhe gjëra edhe më të rënda për ca gjëra intime ndaj Enver Hoxhës, gjë që është krejtësisht e vërtetë, dhe që nuk dua t’i kujtoj këtu. Kjo është marrëdhënia ime me këtë njeri, dhe pak a shumë besoj se kështu vazhdon.” 

Zoti Kadare, pse e nisët një polemikë me ish-ministrin e Jashtëm, Paskal Milo? 

“Unë nuk kam nisur asnjë polemikë. Sikur spikerja e “Zërit të Amerikës” të mos kishte atë momentin, që të më pyeste për figurën e Enver Hoxhës, ndoshta nuk do të kujtohesha as fare për Paskal Milon, të cilin nuk e njoh fare, tërë jetën time mund të kem folur një minutë, a dy minuta me të.” 

A e keni njohur gjatë kohës së Rambujesë? 

“Më duket ka qenë në darkën që bëri Ambasada shqiptare në mënyrë triumfale që u nënshkrua marrëveshja. Po nuk e kujtoj mirë!” 

Cili është shkaku i debatit me Ministrin e Jashtëm të Shqipërisë, Besnik Mustafaj? 

“Ka qenë ai që më ka sulmuar. Me këtë njeri kam patur marrëdhënie shumë të mira. Madje në një libër të tij, ka shkruar, i vetmi që ka patur guximin të shkruajë një të vërtetë që të tjerët nuk duan ta shkruajnë.” 

Që është? 

“Që është shumë e rëndësishme. Në vitin 85 në Durrës u bë një mbledhje e poetëve të rinj, shkrimtarëve të rinj të tërë Shqipërisë. Dhe atje doja t’u jepja zemër dhe u ngrita. Kishte vdekur Enver Hoxha, dhe thashë mos ju bindni redaktorëve, ju jeni kryesorët. 

U ngritën disa prej tyre dhe thanë se këto janë thirrje për anarki. Atje ishte Nexhmije Hoxha. Besnik Mustafaj ishte në atë takim. Natyrisht nuk i kërkoj asnjë njeriu që pse nuk u ngritën të më përkrahnin mua, po së paku të mos ishin të zellshëm. Ky nuk hynte në këtë gjë, nuk foli kundër meje, përkundrazi, pas disa vitesh në një libër të tij ka thënë: “Më ka ardhur turp që në atë mbledhje, Kadareja na shikoi me përbuzje, sepse nuk e përkrahu njeri”. E ka botuar pas rënies së komunizmit. Por shton ai e mbrojtëm më 1990 në një konferencë në Korçë. 

Qëndrimi i ftohtë ka ardhur kur unë dhashë atë mendimin e famshëm të hapjes së arkivave. Ky bëri çuditërisht një deklaratë, mu duk mua, fare e pavend dhe nga ana morale, e keqe. “Kadareja kërkon hapjen e arkivave se ka probleme me ndërgjegjen”. Një gjë e pabesë, e çuditshme, këtu filloi ajo që quhet degradimi i marrëdhënieve.” 

A keni tentuar të sqaroni këtë moment? 

“Jo, unë nuk jam natyrë shumë, disa më thonë që je i prapë, mund të jem, e pranoj, nuk kam bërë kontratë me njeri që të jem i mbarë, ose i ëmbël.” 

Si e gjykoni vendimin për ta vendosur në krye të Ministrisë së Jashtme? 

“Unë e kam thënë mendimin tim. Nuk ishte personi i përshtatshëm. Me njohjen që kisha unë, ishte i papërshtatshëm për atë vend. Nuk kishte formimin e duhur për një ministër.” 

Ç’doni të thoni më këtë, nuk kishte formimin e duhur? 

“Ministri i Jashtëm për një vend të vogël është jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm. Vendet e vogla janë të detyruara të kenë ministër të jashtëm, gati të përsosur, gjë që nuk janë të detyruara vendet e mëdha, sepse s’kanë nevojë. Ministri i Jashtëm kinez mund të jetë me një këmbë dhe të ketë autoritet se ka autoritetin e vendit, por një ministër i Jashtëm shqiptar, maqedonas, a letonez duhet të jetë përfaqësuesi i vendit të vet në mënyrë sa më të përkryer. Dhe unë mendoj se ky ministër ka disa mungesa. E para, s’di anglisht, s’ka ministër të jashtëm në botë, është i pari ministër i Jashtëm që nuk di anglisht, ne hiqemi aleatët më të afërt të botës anglo-saksone, ministri jonë nuk di anglisht. E dyta, unë e kam kritikuar, se ministri i jashtëm është shumë më i rëndësishëm se një shkrimtar, dhe ai pa u bërë mirë ministër, se unë do të vazhdoj të jem shkrimtar, dhe mua mu duk mungesë serioziteti kjo gjë, dhe e thashë në deklaratën time, që ky duhet të heqë dorë nga kjo, ministri i jashtëm është një, shkrimtarë ka Shqipëria plot, dhe kështu është e vërteta. Kjo ka qenë si filloi. Pastaj kam menduar se deklaratat e tij për shembull, për Kosovën, se ai vazhdon ende të ngulë këmbë, të justifikojë, që të dalë Shqipëria e para dhe të thotë pavarësi e kushtëzuar, mua nuk më mbushet mendja njëmijë vjet, pastaj fillojnë justifikimet, jo këtu nuk jemi në Pazar që ta ngremë stekën lart dhe ta ulim poshtë. Deklarata e dënueshme, se e sigurova kolegun Drashkoviç se nuk do të ketë dy shtete shqiptare në Ballkan. Ja pra, Kosova po bëhet shtet i dytë. Ministri është i detyruar të japë shpjegime, çfarë është kjo siguri që ia jep ministrit të jashtëm të Serbisë. Po ç’do jetë Kosova? Ne e dimë fare mirë që Kosova me Shqipërinë nuk bashkohet. Si mund të bëhen gafa të tilla. Le pastaj fraza pa kuptim, Shqipëria është aktor, po nuk është faktor, se nga i gjejnë këto fraza, kjo është një frazë e turpshme për një ministër të jashtëm të një vendi europian. E para, nuk thuhet kurrë për vendin tënd, edhe sikur të jetë ashtu, e dyta Shqipëria është faktor në Ballkan, absolutisht i dorës së parë. Tre janë faktorët në Ballkan, Greqia, bota shqiptare dhe Serbia. Si mund të thuash ti kështu papritur, dhe asnjë nga këta faktorë nuk është më i fortë se tjetri. Ekuilibri në Ballkan vendoset nga këta tre faktorë. Dhe ministri duhet të kontrollojë fjalët. Këto janë mendimet e mia, këto janë publike. 

Unë nuk kam me të asnjë gjë private, absolutisht asnjë gjë.” 

Keni pasur dy akuza nga Rexhep Qosja dhe historiani Kristo Frashëri, jeni akuzuar se keni sulmuar myslimanizmin dhe jeni afishuar si një anti-mysliman? 

“Shpifje monstruoze.” 

Por a ka një tendencë tuajën për të përçmuar islamin? 

“Pse e quani përçmuar, unë jam vetë me origjinë islame, nuk kam bërë konvertim, skam deklaruar gjëkundi që jam katolik, budist, ose protestant, ose ortodoks. Unë vetë në veprat e mia e kam treguar dhe artistikisht se në çfarë rrethi familjar jam rritur. Nuk kam fshehur asnjë gjë nga kjo anë. Dhe si mund të jem unë kundër myslimanëve, kur myslimanët, sidomos bashkë me Kosovë

*Fundi i itervistes me Ismail Kadare*

----------


## Kryeplaku

Realizimi socialist-arti i madh i revolucionit



Ismail KADARE

Zeri i Popullit, 13 janar 1974



            Midis profecive të shumta tepër të zymta që bëhen sot në botën borgjeze dhe revizioniste nga fallxhorët e klasave sunduese, një pjesë u përkasin letërsisë dhe arteve. A do të vazhdojnë të ekzistojnë letërsia dhe artet në të ardhmen? Kjo pyetje, herë në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë, herë në mënyrë të tërthortë, vërtitet në të gjitha propagandat e tyre. Përgjegjësia e saj përbëhet nga një radhë parashikimesh sa fataliste aq edhe absurde: pritet vdekja e romanit, vdekja e poezisë, vdekja e letërsisë dhe e gjithë arteve në përgjithësi. Cili është shkaku i këtij “de profundis” që tellallët e borgjezisë e përsërisin pa pushim prej kohësh? Përgjigja është e thjeshtë: ashtu si një pjesë e profecive edhe kjo nuk është tjetër veçse një dëshirë e vjetër e klasave sunduese, e trashëguar brez pas brezi prej tyre bashkë me etjen për pushtet dhe shfrytëzim.

            Dihet se qysh nga kohët më të lashta, strukturat e mëdha burokratike e militariste, pra shtetet e mëdha agresive si psh; Perandoria Romake, duke përkrahur letërsinë zyrtare kanë rënë shpesh herë në konflikte të hapura me letërsinë dhe artin përparimtar. Kjo ka qënë e natyrshme, sepse ky art në përgjithësi nuk mund të pajtohej me frymën agresive, me dëshirën për hegjemoni dhe sundim të botës e cila ishte promotori i gjithë propagandave të këtyre shteteve. E njëjta ndodh sot me superfuqitë e kohës sonë. Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik. Letërsitë dhe artet e këtyre vendeve prej kohësh janë përpara një alternative; ose të deformohen plotësisht sipas interesave antipopullore të këtyre regjimeve, ose të zhduken. Pra profecitë për vdekjen e tyre në fund të fundit, nuk janë tjetër vecse kërcënime të tërthorta që u bëhen letërsisë dhe artit në qoftëse ato nuk konformohen plotësisht me qëllimet hegjemoniste agresive të këtyre superfuqive.

Për sa u përket popujve që luftojnë për liri dhe pavarësi, historia ka treguar dhe vazhdon të tregojë se tek letërsia dhe artet ata kanë gjetur gjithmonë një mbështetje të sigurtë në luftën dhe në aspiratat e tyre. Historia e vendit tonë e rikonfirmon me forcë të vecantë këtë. Shoku Enver ka thënë se ‘populli ynë nuk e ka ndarë kurrë dyfekun me gjalmë, nga libri, shpatën nga pena, trimërinë nga dituria...’ Dhe kjo është një e vërtetë e madhe. Populli ynë që e ka pasur gjithmonë në qendër të kujtesës së tij kombëtare Skënderbeun, nuk e ka nxjerrë kurrë në periferi të saj Naim Frashërin. Popullin tonë i është dashur shumë herë të ngrihet i vetëm kundër rrezikut të zhdukjes nga faqja e dheut. Por as agresioni, që vdekjet, as uria, as rrebeshet e historisë nuk ja kanë humbur atij asnjëherë bukurinë e fjalës, të gdhendjes të titullit. Përkundrazi, ky fat i vështirë ja ka prefeksionuar ato gjerë në virtuozitet. Ç’art i mrekullueshëm duhet të jetë ai për të cilin populli ka nevojë në ditë të mira dhe të këqia. Ç’provë e madhe është për letërsinë dhe artet kjo dashuri e popullit për të në momentet kyçe të historisë dhe sa qesharakë duken ata estetë pozamëdhenjë që me sofizma të pafund në kabinetet e tyre belbëzojnë nëse duhet ose nuk duhet të ekzistojnë letërsia dhe arti. 

Fakti i madh që populli, midis varfërisë së tij të thellë, i pa ngrënë dhe i paveshur, midis halleve, këto male të dyta të vendit, e deshi gjithmonë artin, tregon se ai ka pasur arsye të thella për këtë. Populli gjithmonë ka arësye të mëdha për të bërë një gjë. Arësye të mëdha për të dashuruar, arësye të mëdha për të urryer. Ai e ka dashur poezinë shqipe, letërsinë dhe artet e tjera sepse ato kanë qënë të lidhura me fatet e tij. Kjo lidhje me fatet e popullit dhe të kombit është tipari kryesor me i rëndësishmi dhe më i pavdekshmi i letërisë dhe i arteve tona. Të gjitha vlerat e tjera të këtij arti shekullor do të asgjesoheshin pa këtë vlerë thelbësore të tij. Kjo lidhje ka qënë fati më i madh i kësaj letërsie, ashtu si do të ishte fatkeqësia më e madhe e saj ndarja prej popullit. Letërsia jonë e realizmit socialist e trashëgoi si thesarin më të shtrenjtë këtë lidhje, duke pasuruar e ngritur në një shkallë më të lartë atë me idetë e revolucionit dhe të komunizmit. Partishmëria proletare e letërsisë sonë  të realizmit socialist është shprehja më e lartë e lidhjes së plotë të saj, si asnjëherë tjetër, me fatet e popullit.

Të gjithë ne shkrimtarët e realizmit socialist kemi një përgjegjësi të madhe për ta ruajtur të paprekur këtë thesar shpirtëror të pacmuar. 

Në të tridhjetë vjetët e moshës së saj, letërsia jonë e re e realizmit socialist ka njohur suksese dhe gëzime të mëdha. E vënë pa asnjë rezervë në shërbim të revolucionit, komuniste dhe kombëtare njëkohësisht, ajo i ka larë njëherë e përgjithmonë llogaritë me gjithë ndryshkun shekullor të artit feudal – borgjez, me misticizmin, irealimzin, sentimentalizmin, bulevardizmin, me historitë iluzive të vajzave të të varfërve me ‘princët e kaltërt’, me një fjalë gjithë trillimet e kuzhinave shekullore të botës së vjetër. Ajo ka vazhduar të bëj një luftë të sukesshme kur këto trillime, pasi i ka dëbuar nga dera, janë përpjekur të hynë nga dritarja të veshura me petkun modern. Detyra e ruajtjes së pastërtisë së artit tonë është sa e vështirë aq edhe madhështore, sidomos në kohën e sotme plot furtuna revolucionesh e kundërrevolucionesh. E vërteta është se megjithë sukseset që janë arritur, megjithse trungun kryesor të letërsisë dhe të arteve e kemi ruajtur të pastër, nuk mund të themi se i kemi mbrojtur siduhet të gjitha degët e tij. E përplasur mbi to, vala e ndërshkimeve ka bërë dëme, disa herë thyerje, dhe për këtë përgjegjësia na takon ne të gjithëve. Por letërisa dhe artet tona kanë një lidhje të tillë të thellë me revolucionin dhe me kombin, sa që për një kohë të shkurtër janë në gjendje të rigjenerojnë plotësisht degët e dëmtuara. Por kjo nuk duhet të na verë në gjumë. Në të ardhmen nuk pritet asnjë dobësi; përkundrazi do të ketë gjithmonë dëndësime të këtyre valëve goditëse. Agresioni është po aq i vjetër sa edhe shoqëria me klasa (Homeri, shkrimtari i parë i planetit tonë, nuk shkroi vecse për një agresion). Por në asnjë shekull ai nuk ka qënë aq global, tinzar dhe i shumëfytyrshëm sa në kohën tonë. Dhe kjo është e kuptueshme, përderisa kjo është epokë e përmbysjeve të mëdha revolucionare. Agresioni nuk tregon forcën e agresorëve, por përkundrazi, frikën, panikun e tyre përpara historisë. Gjysma e dytë e shekullit tonë po bëhet dëshmitare e një intensifikimi të pashembull të agresionit. Nuk është më agresioni i vjetër klasik, prania e të cilit ndihej vetëm kur shkelte cizmja e të huajt mbi tokën tënde. Tani armikun mund ta kesh mijëra kilometra larg, me të mund të mos shkëmbesh asnjë pushkë e, megjithatë, pa e kuptuar, mund të fillosh të biesh viktimë e agresionit të tij. Agresioni kultural, agresioni i fjalës, i titullit, i ngjyrave nuk është më pak i rrezikshëm se agresioni i cizmes së ushtarit.

Një nga dëshirat e drejtuesve të superfuqive është që bota të jetë memece, në mënyrë që ajo të mos i gjykojë dot krimet e tyre. Mirëpo njerëzit kanë lindur me gjuhë. Atëherë, arësyetojnë, ata, nëqoftëse njerëzit nuk i detyron dot të mos flasin, përpiqen që ata të belbëzojnë në mënyrë sa më të pakuptueshme, si të marrët. Dhe kështu vazhdon gara e ethëshme për të krijuar libra sa më të degraduara, poezi hermetike, prozë të coroditur, tinguj kafëshorë, kompozime abstrakte. I gjithë ky belbëzim, që shpesh u ngjan belbëzimeve të të sëmurëve psikik, është një shërbim i madh që i bëhet borgjezisë së sotme, shërbim të cilin ajo e cmon së tepërmi. Historia e dekadentizmit, ashtu si ajo e gjithë artit, është shekullore, por në asnjë shekull ai nuk ka pasur një shpërthim të tillë si sot. Kjo ndodh sepse në asnjë shekull klasat sunduese nuk janë gjendur ndonjëherë kaq pranë humnerës si në këtë shekull. Në një gjendje të dëshpëruar, ato ndodhen vazhdimisht në një aktivitet të ethshëm në të gjitha fushat – ekonomike, ushtarake, politike, morale, ideologjike, artistike, në mënyrë që ti shmangen katastrofës. Në terrenin e letërsisë dhe të arteve duke kuptuar se lidhja e letërsisë dhe e arteve me fatin e popullit është fatkeqësia më e madhe për ta, shpejtojnë ta shkallmojnë me të gjitha mënyrat këtë lidhja. Në qoftëse do të kërkonim të gjenim dy fjalë që të përmblidhnin sa më qartë esencën e gjithë asaj morie izmash të asaj flore të sotme të helmatisur borgjeze e revizioniste, këto fjalë do të ishin ‘ndajra nga populli’. Kjo ngjarje është synimi i përbashkët i gjithë propagandave të sotme reaksionare. 

Mirëpo borgjezia dhe revizionistët, duke e kuptuar se thirrja për ndarjen e artit nga populli, ka në vetvete rrezikun e diskreditimit, kërkojnë rrugë më të stërholluara e të maskuara për të realizuar këtë ndarje. Ata e fillojnë rrethimin shumë larg. Për të humbur gjurmët, ata nuk bëjnë thirrje për ndarje nga populli, por për ndarje nga njeriu në përgjithësi. Kështu shpjegohet ai pasion për dehumanizimin e artit, për mënjanimin e njeriut dhe për zëvendësimin e tij me fetishe e maska. Superioriteti im është se unë s’kam zemër, ka thënë një poet dekadent. Kështu shpjegohet për primitivizmin, për mendimin paralogjik, i cili, sipas tyre, është më i thellë, sepse vjen që nga larg, nga barbaria. Lidhur me këto janë përpjekjet për shthurjen e kohës në veprën letrare, për shkatërrimin e ligjeve të kompozicionit, të sintaksës dhe më në fund të gjuhës. (Një nga kryedekadentët, Xhojsi, është përpjekur, për shembull, të krijojë një vepër të tij – gjuhën e ujit dhe të erës).

Edhe në rastet kur dekadentët e pranojnë njeriun në veprat e tyre, ky nuk është njeri në kuptimin normal të kësaj fjale. Më tepër se një njeri, ai është një surrogate i tij, një qënie biologjike, jashtë kohës, hapësirës dhe shoqërisë. Pikërisht një njeri të tillë, dekadentizmi përpiqet ta bëjë hero tipik të kohës. ‘Njeriu pa cilësi’, është titulli i romanit voluminoz të Myzilit, një nga katekizmat e dekadentizmit modern. Dihet se njeriu që nuk i përket asnjë shoqërie, humbet identitetin e vet dhe kthehet kështu në një maskë. Për të tilla maska ka shumë nevojë sot reaksioni botëror. Kështu arti borgjez përpiqet sot të krijojë një model të ri antiheroi, një autsajdër (ai që është jashtë), sic e kanë pagëzuar në Perëndim. Ky autsajdër, i cili mbush librat, skenat dhe filmat e botës borgjeze e revizioniste, mishëron ikjen nga bota jonë, dezertimin e turpshëm nga koha. Ai nuk është ndonjë shpikje e re; përkundrazi, rrënjët e tij duhet t’i kërkojmë thellë tek Bibla dhe Kurani, këto puse të pashtershme ideshë reaksionare. S’është e rastit që një nga ideologët e sotëm borgjezë ka shkruar: “individi e nis këtë udhë të gjatë si autsajdër dhe do ta mbarojë, ndoshta, si një shenjt”. Hipitë e sotëm, autsajderët, antiherojtë e Kamysit ose të Beketit, nuk janë tjetër vecse modifikime të shenjtorëve mjekërgjatë që bridhnin qysh para 2000 vjetëve e më pas nëpër shkretëtirat e Sinait, heremitët, pelegrinët jezuitë dhe musulmanët që niseshin për haxhillëk në Mekë. Gjithë ky arsenal errësire dhe myku është trashëguar nga arti i sotëm borgjez e revisionist. Duke e trashëguar atë, ky art i degraduar, megjithse pretendon të jetë i kohës e modern, në të vërtetë tregon se është i vjetër e dogmatic sa s’ka ku të vejë më.

Në pleniumin e 4-të të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë shoku Enver, në një mënyrë thellësisht marksiste, zbërtheu esencën e vërtetë konservatore të borgjezisë dhe të revizionistit të sotëm. “Karakter konservator – thotë shoku Enver, - kanë jo vetëm ideologjitë e vjetra që vinë nga thellësitë e shekujve, por edhe ideologjia e kultura e sotme e degjeneruar borgjeze e revizioniste, i gjithë liberalizmi e modernizmi i tyre”. Duke zbatuar tezën e shokut Enver në terrenin e letërsisë dhe të arteve, nuk është vështirë të dallojmë në kohën tonë aleancën e shenjtë të konservatorizmit më të tërbuar me modernizmin më të shthurur. Le të kujtojmë disa fakte nga historia e letërsisë sonë. Cili ka qënë konservatori më i madh i letrave shqipe dhe jo vetëm i letrave, por i gjithë kulturës sonë? Përgjigja është e qartë për të gjithë: ky konservator ka qënë Gjergj Fishta. Fanatik i tërbuar, idealizues i çdo gjëje patriarkale, apologjet i fesë, i institucioneve mesjetare, hymnizues i primitivizmit, armik i egër i çdo përparimi – ky është portreti i këtij letrari prift. Mirëpo, nga ana tjetër po të bëjmë pyetje se cili ka qënë liberali më i madh i letërsisë sonë, përgjigja është po ajo: përsëri Gjergj Fishta. Filoitalian i papërmbajtshëm, agjent i Vatikanit, emisar i pushtimit fashist, partizan i çkombëtarizimit dhe i romanizimit të kulturës sonë. Pra, nga një anë kryekonservator fanatik, nga ana tjetër kryeliberal. Shovinist i tërbuar dhe njëkohësisht kozmopolit i tërbuar. Kur ishte fjala për idetë e reja shoqërore, përparimin, për revolucionin, ai ishte konservatori më fanatik. Kur ishte fjala për fatet e atdheut, për lirinë, për kufijtë ai ishte liberali më i madh.

Të njëjtin shembull na e jep figura e letrarit fashist Ernest Koliqi. Konservatorizmi i tij ekstrem nuk e pengoi të shfrytëzonte në veprën e tij reaksionare, një teori aq të shtrenjtë për modernizmin e sotëm, frojdizmin. Kështu në tregimet e tij, ai herë na paraqitet si një namuslli turkoshak, herë si një gagarelë evropjan.

Dhe në përgjithsi është vështirë të gjendet një teori tjetër që t’u ketë shërbyer me aq zell si konservatorizmit ashtu edhe liberalizmit, sa frojdizmi. Esenca e tij konservatore – thirrje për kthim drejt barbarisë, nuk e pengon aspak, përkundrazi i ndjell akoma më shumë drejt tij dekadentët e të gjitha ngjyrave.

Kjo aleancë e shenjtë midis konservatorizmit dhe liberalizmit është plotësisht e shpjegueshme po ta shikojmë problemin nga pikpamja marksiste. Në fund të fundit qëllimi i të dy palëve, konservatore dhe liberale është një; kthimi në botën e përmbysur, rifitimi i ‘parajsës së humbur’.

Ndërsa sulen me tërbim për të shkallmuar spirancën që e lidh njeriun dhe artin e tij me shoqërinë dhe komunitetin njerzor, dekadentët nuk harrojnë për asnjë cast të sulmojnë spirancën tjetër, atë që e mban njeriun dhe artin e tij të lidhur me popullin e vet, me kombin dhe karakterin kombëtar. Ata godasin me tërbim këto dy spiranca, sepse e dinë që me shkallmimin e tyre vlerat shpirtërore do të mbeten në mëshirën e errësirës dhe dallgëve të tërbuara të reaksionit botëror. 

Nuk është e rastit që pseudoshkrimtari dhe armiku i partisë Fadil Paçrami i linte të mbushura pseudodramat e tij me hije dhe jo me njerëz. Nuk është e rastit që ai bashkë me Todi Lubonjën ishin kundërshtarë të tërbuar të karakterit kombëtar në artet tona. Në poezi, F. Paçrami urrente figurën e baballarëve, në skulpturë figurën e nënës, në prozë përbuzte plakat shamizeza. Ai tmerrohej nga figura e Skëndërbeut me keq se një pasha turk. Pra, ai nuk duronte dot asgjë që kishte lidhje me themelet e popullit dhe të kombit. Nga kjo pikpamje ai të kujtonte ata pseudodijetarë të Ishullit të Laputëve, për të cilët Suifti tregon se kërkonin të shpiknin një metodë për të filluar ndërtimin e shtëpive nga catia. Djathtizmi i T. Lubonjës e F. Paçramit, kozmopolitizmi, urrejtja për folklorin dhe antishqiptarizmi i tyre, treguan dhe një herë se lufta e klasave në terrenin e letërsisë dhe të arteve është e gjallë dhe do të jetë e tillë për një kohë shumë të gjatë. 

Si pjesë përbërëse e mekanizmit të revolucionit, realizmi socialist ka pasur, ka dhe do të ketë po ata armiq që ka revolucioni. Tërbimi i tyre, rrufetë që ata lëshojnë mbi të, nuk tregojnë gjë tjetër vecse fuqinë dhe rrezikshmërinë e tij për klasat sunduese. Akuzat për gjoja ngushtësinë e tij, për pamundësitë e tij, për rregullat kufizuese që i shkurtojnë jetë, koha i ka hedhur do i hedhë poshtë njerën pas tjetrës. Realizmi socialist është art i së ardhmes. Asnjë art i gjertanishëm nuk mund të jetë i krahasueshëm më të për nga mundësitë, epiciteti, thellësia, dramaciteti dhe niveli i lartë ideoartistik. Këtë omnipotencë ja jep atij revolucioni komunist. Liria që zbërthen revolucioni është më e madhja liri që është parë ndonjë herë mbi këtë rruzul, sepse ajo është liri e milionave. Përpara kësaj lirie zbehen si qirinj, liritë e tjera të kënduara apo të pakënduara në odetet e poetëve. Realizmi socialist si pjellë e revolucionit gëzon po atë liri të revolucionit. Ai nuk u bindet kanoneve, rregullave dhe dogmave, sic pretendojnë armiqtë e tij të hapur, ose miqtë e tij të rremë. Ai u bindet vetëm ligjeve të revolucionit, i njeh dhe i respekton ato ligje, dhe pikërisht në këtë qëndron jo dobësia dhe jetëshkurtësia e tij, por përkundrazi forca dhe pavdeksia e tij. Nganjëherë vetë ne shkrimtarët dhe artistët e realizmit socialist, nuk i njohim, ose nuk i përdorim dot mundësitë e pakufishme të këtij arti. Marksizmi na mëson që shpesh herë qëllon që shija e parë e klasës së fitimtarëve mbart me vete elementë të shijes së fundit të klasës së të mundurve. Shkëputja nga kjo shije është një detyrë e vazhdueshme e të gjithëve, dhe veanërisht e ne krijuesve.

Duke hedhur poshtë rrënjësisht toerinë e ‘realizmit pa cak’ të revizionistit frëng Rozhe Garodi, i cili ka përqëllim integrimin e një pjese të dekadentizmit në realizmin socialist, ne jemi gjithashtu kundër kufizimeve artificiale të fushës së veprimit të artit të ri të klasës punëtore. Realizmi socialist ka një forcë të tillë të brendshme sa që është në gjendje të shtjellojë në gjirin e tij të gjitha temat, duke filluar nga revolucioni proletar e gjer në legjendat më të thella të shekujve. Ai është në gjendje ta rishikojë dhe ta rishpjegojë artistikisht gjithë botën, që nga rrethimi i Trojës e gjer në rrethimin imperialisto – revisionist. Këtë aftësi të re ndricuese ja jep atij vetë revolucioni. Dhe pikërisht këtu qëndron esenca e novatorizmit të tij të madh. Kufizimi në kohë dhe në hapësirë i sferës vepruesme të realizmit socialist, nuk bën gjë tjetër vecse nga njëra anë, i shkëput rrënjët e këtij arti nga themelet kombëtare dhe nga ana tjetër i njeh sundimin e plotë, mbi 5 mijë vjet të historisë së popujve, tiranisë, kulturave të të gjitha superstrukturave të vjetra.

*Epoka e kapitalizmit është në perëndim, dhe tonin e artit botëror, kulmet e tij po i jep e do ti jap akoma më shumë në vitet e ardhshme jo borgjezia, por klasa punëtore. Realizmi socialist është ende në dekadat e tija të para. Në vitet e ardhshme ai do të ngushtojë gjithmonë e më tepër perandorinë kulturale borgjeze – revizioniste, gjersa më në fund ta rrethojë atë. Letërsia jonë e re shqipe, për vetë pozitën pararojë të partisë dhe të vendit tonë në luftë kundër botës së vjetër në kuadrin e artit botëror komunist, ka sot një pozitë të privilegjuar dhe mundësi të pakufishme për vepra të mëdha.*

----------


## RaPSouL

POEZIA E KADARESË
Poezia e Ismail Kadaresë është një prej zhvillimeve më novatore në vjershërimin shqip gjatë një gjysmë shekulli. Ajo shprehu vendosmërinë e shkrimtarëve të brezit të viteve '60 për të realizzar qëllime estetike të ndryshme prej paraardhësve.
Frymëzime dialoshare (1954), Ëndërrimet (1957), Endërr industriale (1960), Shekulli im (1961), Poemë e blinduar (1962), Përse mendoben këto male (1964), Shqiponjat fluturojnë lart (1966), Motive me diell (1968), Koha (1976), Shqipëria dhe tri Romat, përbëjnë titujt kryesorë të veprës poetike të Kadaresë.
Ismail Kadare, ndryshe nga Agolli, në periudhën e parë të krijimtarisë së tij, u tërhoq pas poemës epiko-lirike. Në prirjen e përgjithshme ai nuk u shkëput prej frymës monumentalizuese të poezisë së mëparshme, por e kushtëzoi këtë me tipin e njeriut shqiptar, të historisë së tij kombëtare, të fatit të tij nëpër shekuj. Thuajse në të gjitha poemat e shkruara në vitet '60 -'70 ka një gërshetim të mjeteve të reja të të shprehurit me mënyrën tradicionale të të vështruarit të jetës dhe të historisë:

Po s'ndërron ai kurrë
Art i skulpturës
Gënjeshtrën mbi mua ka ngrírë përgjithnjë.
I mbërthyer në dëshminë e saj të rremë
Të vërtetën kujtoj dhe qaj për të. 
(Laokonti)

Poezia e Kadaresë, ndryshe prej prozës së tij, është përgjithësisht e qartë, pa ekuivoke, shpesh marciale, thuajse përherë optimiste. Ajo, në kritikën zyrtare, është pritur si pasurim problematik i poezisë shqipe, veçanërisht me temën e qëndresës shumëshekullore të popullit shqiptar në rrugën e tij të gjatë të historisë. Poezia e Kadaresë është poezi e sfidave të mëdha shqiptare. Ajo është e përshkuar nga qëndrimi hyjnizues ndaj historisë kombëtare, ndaj lavdisë së tyre, ndaj tokës së të parëve, ndaj gjuhës shqipe.
Qëndresa hyn në poezinë e Kadaresë qysh prej kohërave antike, deri në periudhat më të afërta të historisë. Veçmas ajo lidhet me "motin e madh", të epokës së Gjergj Kastriotit; por Kadare hyjnizoi një periudhë më të hershme se kjo, që ishte mitizuar më herët prej Rilindjes Kombëtare: periudhën e humanizmit evropian (siç mendon shkenca e historisë, kjo periudhë e gjeti Shqipërinë në të njëjtën shkallë zhvillimi me anën tjetër të Adriatikut), e cila pati shprehjen e saj dhe në njeriun dhe qytetërimin shqiptar:

Njëzet e katër luftra bëri,
Njëzet e katër vdekje theu.
çka mangut linte ditën Gjergji,
Plotësonte natën Skënderbeu.
(Portreti i Skënderbeut)

Përgjithësisht poezia e Kadaresë është e sunduar prej mitit të së shkuarës, evokimit të lavdisë së dikurshme. Kadare synon, përmes poezisë së tij, ta çlirojë njeriun shqiptar prej akuzash që e kanë ndjekur ndër shekuj, duke përfshirë akuzën si popull i lindur me instinktin e luftës dhe të mercenarizmit, binjak me armën dhe peng i saj:

Dhe kur binin në prille a në vjeshtra
Nëpër brinja të shtrirë, nëpër lugje,
Si me zjarre të vegjël të pëtjetshëm
Era loste me xhufkat e kuqe.
(Nisja e shqiptarëve për në luftë)

Poema epiko-lirike shqipe arriti një nivel të lartë afirmimi me vepra të tilla të I. Kadaresë, si "Përse mendohen këto male" dhe "Shqiponjat fluturojnë lart", pastaj me "Shekulli i 20-të", "Poemë e blinduar", "Shqipëria dhe tri Romat" e vepra të tjera.
Poezia e Kadaresë është e prirur drejt sintetizmit dhe abstraksionit. Në këtë cilësi poezia e Kadaresë të sjell ndërmend vjershërimin e Migjenit. Sintetizmi shfaqet në mungesën e çfarëdo subjekti apo elementi të subjektit. Poemat e Kadaresë, përgjithësisht poezia e tij, janë art mendimi, pa elemente të rrëfimit (narracionit). Si të tilla, si poema mendimi, ato ofrojnë shumësi leximesh, në kohë dhe në miedise të ndryshme.
Kadare në problematikën e poezisë shqipe, krijoi emërtesën e "temës së madhe". dhe jo vetëm kaq, ai e ktheu në mit atë, duke e bërë mbizotëruese në jetën letrare të vendit për më shumë se dy dekada. Para së gjithash poezinë e Ismail Kadaresë e intereson ajo që shpesh quhet gojëdhënë kombëtare ose mit i origjinës. Sfidat më të rëndësishme të historisë së popullit shqiptar janë stacione të poezisë së tij.
Kadare i shkroi disa prej veprave të tij më të rëndësishme në vargje të lira, duke përvetësuar vlera të rëndësishme të vjershërimit tradicional, prej De Radës deri tek Migieni. Në fillimet e veta ishte i ndikuar prej poezisë ruse, veçmas prej Majakovskit. Poezia intime e Kadaresë është mjaft e ngrohtë, e drejtpërdrejt, një bashkëbisedim me të dashurën që përgiithësisht është larg si vend apo si kohë:

Do shkoj të ulem përmbi pellgjet,
Të pi në gjunjë duke rënë,
Në grykë e di që do më ngelet
I ftohti medaljon i hënës.

Gjithashtu poezia intime e Kadaresë përshkruhet nga malli për qytetin e lindjes, për njerëzit që lanë gjurmë në fëmijërinë e tij,
për atdheun kur ndodhet larg tij, për kohën studentore, vajzat dhe rrugët e Moskës kur është në atdhe, e mbi të gjitha, për vajzën që le gjurmë në shpirtin e tij, por që përgjithësisht ndodhet larg.

RAPORTI NDËRMJET JETËS DHE VDEKJES
Raporti midis jetës dhe vdekjes, midis të gjallëve dhe varreve, midis brezit që shkoi dhe atij që vjen, një nga raportet më thelbësore të qenies njerëzore, përbën një rregullator të mbifuqishëm të gjithë yllësisë së veprave të Kadaresë. Synimi parësor i çdo letërsie serioze që të qëndrojë mbi kohën dhe hapësirën zuri vend kryesor që tek romani "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur". Ky roman i kushtohet misionit të një shtabi ushtarak të gjallë, i cili duhet t'i bëjë nderet e fundit një armate të tërë ushtarësh të mbuluar me dhè. Vlera e jetës, çmimi i vdekjes, taksa e gjakut, varrimi dhe zhvarrimi, muranat anonime dhe piramidat hijerënda, ringjallja dhe rivdekja (rivrasja), arka e hirit dhe dosja e zezë, kamarja e turpit dhe përmendorja e nderit, harrimi dhe përjetësia, vetëflijimi dhe kurbani, trupi dhe hija (fantazma, sozia, spiritus), janë nocione themelore artistike të shkrimtarit.
Në mënyrë të veçantë vdekja përbën një zgjedhje të dendur të autorit për të dhënë qëndrimin e tij ndaj jetës njerëzore. Ajo paraqitet në formë individuale dhe kolektive, natyrore dhe heroike, të mirëqenë dhe të sajuar. Ajo vjen nga fati, nga hakmarrja, nga lufta, nga gjyqi, nga sëmundja nga mplakja; në të gjitha pamjet e saj, si ndërprerje e zakonshme e jetës, si shpagim për vdekjen e tjetrit, si prurje e lëngatës, si varje apo pushkatim nga shteti, si zvarrisje apo linçim nga hakmarrja.
"Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur", vepra që i dha njohjen ndërkombëtare Kadaresë, nuk është e para që trajton raportin midis jetës dhe vdekjes. Qysh tek "Balada e zhvarrimit", kushtuar fatit pas-vdekjes të prijësit arbër Gjergj Kastrioti, duket qartë prirja për të zbuluar, nëpërmjet qëndrimit ndaj varrit, kulturën nga barbaria, dhunimin nga shenjtërimi, sundimin e të vdekurve mbi të gjallët.
Në tregimin "E krehura", vdekja dhe varret, në heshtjen e tyre, marrin vlerë fisnikëruese. Njeriu që edhe me vdekjen dëshiron të tregojë dinjitet dhe fuqi shpirtërore ka një varr të thjeshtë, pa shenjë, në një kënd të padukshëm të varrezave verilindore të kryeqytetit, ndryshe nga shumë të tjerë, që, në përputhje me hierarkinë zyrtare mbitokësore, mbajnë mbi krye statuja, ornamente, lule dhe figura. Por ata nuk kanë bërë më shumë se Egla e vogël për Shqipërinë dhe s'kanë asnjë meritë për të qenë të diferencuar edhe përpara vdekjes e varrit. Nëpërmjet varreve Kadareja ka stratifikuar gjithë shoqërinë shqiptare, në kuadrin e së cilës veprojnë personazhet e tij.
Shtresëzimi i shoqërisë në veprën e Kadaresë fillon me varret pa emër, me muranat e thjeshta në gryka malesh e pusish, me varrezat e zakonshme shqiptare, pranë kishës, rrethuar me selvi; për të vazhduar më tej me përmendoret dhe lapidarët, me varret e shenjtëruar për motive patriotike, siç janë varret e dëshmorëve (le të kujtojmë, për shembull, varrin e veçantë të Alush Tabutgjatit; varrin e Skënderbeut ose edhe të pashait turk në Orikum) dhe për të përfunduar me piramidën e faraonit Keops ose arkën e hirit të trupit të djegur të Çu En Lait, që, sipas testamentit të tij, u derdh mbi hapësirën ndërkontinentale të Kinës, për ta pushtuar me frymën e vet.

Ismail Kadare është nga personalitetet më të shquara të letërsisë shqiptare. Me veprën e tij, që ka shënuar një numër rekord të përkthimeve (në rreth 32 gjuhë të huaja) ai e bëri të pranishme Shqipërinë në botë, me historinë dhe me kulturën e saj shekullore.
Kadareja që në vitet '60 shënoi kthesë në letërsinë shqiptare me poezinë dhe prozën e tij. Brenda potencialit të tij krijues janë mitet dhe legjendat, e shkuara dhe e ardhmja, raportet e përkohshmërisë dhe të përjetësisë, dramat e kaluara dhe ato të tashmet, veset dhe virtytet shqiptare, kullat dhe pallatet moderne, qëndresa dhe humbja, zhdukja dhe ringjallja, të gjitha labirintet e jetës dhe të vdekjes. Duket sikur asgjë çka është shqiptare, nuk mund t'i shpëtojë syrit të shkrimtarit të madh.
E gjithë vepra e Ismail Kadaresë që nga botimi i parë deri te i fundit ndrit nga mesazhi dhe shpresa për një Shqipëri të barazuar me shtetet më të qytetëruara të botës, sepse asktu e meriton, ndihet të pohojë autori.

----------


## RaPSouL

http://albanianmusics.blogspot.com/2...il-kadare.html

ketu keni edhe disa informacione shtese.....

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Ku ka nevoj per informacione interenti Ismail KAdare ate e njofim te gjithe.

Ka qen eshte dhe do mbetem me i madhi i shqiperise per ate qe ai ka shkruajtur dhe ka then per shqiperine

----------


## Kreksi

> Ku ka nevoj per informacione interenti Ismail KAdare ate e njofim te gjithe.
> 
> Ka qen eshte dhe do mbetem me i madhi i shqiperise per ate qe ai ka shkruajtur dhe ka then per shqiperine


dhe do mbetet truri i kombit !

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...02519811845591

----------


## RTP

*Kadare, vleresohet ne Vittoriano.*


   Me cmimin per letersine ne Festivalin e dyte Internacional Lazio   
 midis Europes dhe Mesdheut vleresohet shkrimtari i madh Ismail   
 Kadare.

 Ne kompleksin e monumenteve te Vittoriano si nje nga  
 qendrat me te vjetra ne vlera historike te Romes, u zhvillua  
 cerimonia ne Edicionin e II te Cmimit Internanacional Lacio midis E
 uropes dhe Mesdheut nje manifestim teper i rendesishem i cili edhe
 kete vit vleresoi personalitete te fames internazionale te ardhur 
 nga vendet e ndryshme te Mesdheut.Keta personalitete do te 
 vleresohen per kontributin e tyre te larte ne fushen e kultures, 
 promovimit te dialogut, artit visual, kinemase dhe muzikes, 
 ekonomise  dhe kerkimeve shkencore, promotore te vlerave 
universale ne zhvilimin e nje shoqerie te bazuar respektimin dhe ballafaqimin midis ketyre vlerave te ndryshme, identiteve kulturale dhe barazimit midis popujve.
     Vete Presidenti i Rajonit te Lacios zoti Piero Marrazzo ne krye te nje jurie te perbere me emra te shquar te artit e te kultures italiane dhe jo vetem, midis tyre shkrimtari dhe gazetari Sergio Zavoli, aktorja Mirando Martini, Gianni Letta, etj, prezanton edhe cmimin per shkrimtarin e madh Ismail Kadare.Gjate konferences per gazetaret dhe mediat ai vleresoi Kadare si nje personazh me vlera te jashtezakonshme te nje poeti, prozatori, shkrimatri dhe mencuri urtesore.Multivlerat e Ismail Kadares nuk kane se si te mos gjejne kete vleresim ne nje Festival te tille per Europen dhe qe eshte nje cmim shume domethenes ne portat e Mesdheut te perbashket.Nje vleresim gjate ketij eventi do te behej edhe per te mirenjohuren aktore italiane Lucia Bose, por qe sot nje bashkepunetore dhe umaniste ne te drejtat e gruas dhe mbeshtetjes se saj integruese, financirae dhe humanitare.

Ky Festival  lindur si nje deshire per te cuar me tej dialogun midis Europes dhe Mesdheut ku shikon si ure ndermjetese Rajon e Lacion dhe Italine, padyshim i le nje vend te vecante edhe kultures dhe artit shqiptare ne ate pasuri te madhe te ketyre popujve.Diferencat kulturore por edhe trashegimnia e tyre bejne sot ne kontestin e shoqerise multietnike  nje baze per krijimin e nje bashkepunimi pa kufij dhe ndarje geografike.
Kete vit krahas patronatit te Presidences se Republikes se Italise, Ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme, Qendres Rajonale Informative te Kombeve te Bashkuara, nje ndihmese teper te vyer kane dhene edhe Ambasadat e Medheut ne Itali dhe nder to nje rol te rendesishem edhe Ambasada Shqiptare ne Rome.Madrina i kesaj inisiative qe prej dy vjtesh eshte zonja Edwige Fenech.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Ismail Kadare, padyshim një ndër shkrimtarët më të mëdhenjë, jo vetëm të letersisë sonë por edhe të asaj me përmasa botërore. Shkrimtari më i përkthyeri prej Europianëve, më i shpërblyeri ( përpos Nobelit të cilin padyshim do ta marrë këtë vit, nëse jo atëherë s'do ta merr dot më) por edhe më karizmatiku.
Ismail Kadare si askush më parë, në letersi, përdori Mitologjin me përmasa të jashtëzakonshme, që njihet gjatë historisë duke përdorur, herë herë figuracione që janë të përaferta me atë të demonologjisë popullore e herë Mite popullore.. Në poezit e tij, kemi mendimin e shtjelluar poetik duke qenë i frymezuar nga mitologjia.

Mjerishtë, shkrimtari ynë i madh, nderohet kudo në botë dhe më së paku, ai respektohet, nga vendi i tij, Shqiperia. Sikur popujt e botes, të kishin një Kadare do ta nderonin e respektonin, si nderin e Kombit teksa tek në në Shqiperi, pak kohë më parë, deshen ta përkulin dinjitetin e shkrimtarit, duke përdorur lloj-lloj shantazhimesh nga jeta e tij Private, dhe jo vetëm e tij por edhe e Familjes së tij.E bënë këtë gjë, duke harruar që, edhe Mbretrit në jetën e tyre private, shfrytezojnë WC-et( dabelljusit) po njësoj sikur bota mbarë.
Sado që u munduan ta "zbehin" figuren e shkrimtarit, ai gjithnjë e më tepër po shkelqen. Kadareja nuk luftohet me shpifje dhe sharje por duke e konkuruar me vepra. 
E veprat e tija janë dukat për letersinë tonë Shqiptare dhe atë botërore.

----------


## Sabriu

Kadaretë mund të jenë nga çifutët 
spanjollë që ikën nga inkuizicioni në vitin 1492, u 
vendosën në Selanik me dashamirësinë e Sulltanit dhe atje 
një pjesë, në shenjë nderimi për Baba Dovletin, u 
myslimanizuan dhe u shpërndanë si nëpunës besnikë në tërë 
Perandorinë.

----------


## Kandili 1

> Kadaretë mund të jenë nga çifutët 
> spanjollë që ikën nga inkuizicioni në vitin 1492, u 
> vendosën në Selanik me dashamirësinë e Sulltanit dhe atje 
> një pjesë, në shenjë nderimi për Baba Dovletin, u 
> myslimanizuan dhe u shpërndanë si nëpunës besnikë në tërë 
> Perandorinë.


Ti s`ke tru ose nuk ke gjene te shqiptarit.

Kadareja,pamarre parasysh akuzat qe i behen per lavdimin e komunizmit e tj.,
eshte nje shqiptar i kulluar.
Nuk dua te permendi vlerat e tij te jashtezakonshme prej krijuesi letrar,por po e permendi borxhin qe ne nga Kosova ia kemi.
Nuk mund te harrohet angazhimi i madh i tij per ceshtjen e kombit(nje pjese te tij,Kosoven),kur gjysmes se kombit i kanosej shfarosja.Ai eshte nje patriot i vertete shqiptar.

Njerezit si puna jote duhet ta lajne gojen para se t`ia permendin emrin atij!
Po te kisha kompetenca une,ti nuk do te hyje me ne kete forum.

----------


## RTP

O Kandil
A mos ke pa ti se dridhet  mali nga bora?
Jo pra.

Po injoroni fjalet e ketyre fluskave te bores se  sa sabriu eshte,do te na kushtonte kohe e ndjerse te merremi me ta,edhe page mujore po te paguhej ahahahah

----------


## Sabriu

[QUOTE=RTP]

O Kandil
A mos ke pa ti se dridhet  mali nga bora?
Jo pra.

Po injoroni fjalet e ketyre fluskave te bores se  sa sabriu eshte,do te na kushtonte kohe e ndjerse te merremi me ta,edhe page mujore po te paguhej ahahahah[/QUOT


RTP e flet të vërtetën!...

Tani dihet botërisht se "i madhi"kadare është kandil i rrymë katolikocentrike.

----------

